# Friends & Family Discount for Orange Lake Resort, Holiday Inn, Crowne Plaza, and More



## Debonna

As an employee of InterContinental Hotels Group (IHG), I am able to share the IHG "Friends and Family" discount with anyone and everyone.  This discount is good at all IHG brand hotels:  Holiday Inn, Holiday Inn Express, Crowne Plaza, Staybridge Suites, Candlewood Suites, Hotel Indigo, and InterContinental Hotels/Resorts.

<link deleted - broken link>

There are several IHG brand hotels in Orlando, including the Orange Lake Resort villas, Holiday Inn SunSpree LBV, Staybridge Suites - LBV and the Holiday Inn - Walt Disney World near Downtown Disney.

This discount is good for hotels around the globe.  Feel free to pass it on to your friends.


----------



## KittenLittle

WOW!
Thank you for posting this!
I think I will use this offer for an upcoming stay at a Holiday Inn.
I was debating between the Holiday Inn and another chain-both had very good reviews-but this sealed the deal!


----------



## Debonna

Happy to pass it on!


----------



## cpdrn7

thank you so much!! I have been trying to find a way to budget a one day trip to disney and this helps so much for me!!
thanks again!!


----------



## Debonna

<edited to remove expiration date>


----------



## Debonna

<edited to remove expiration date>


----------



## loriandmatt

thank you so much for posting this.  i am looking into it now.   something that i can't seem to find on the site....

1.)  all i need to get the rate is the voucher they have on the website presented when i check in and i just have to list your name on that voucher, correct?

2.) does the reservation have to be paid in full when i book?


----------



## Debonna

loriandmatt said:


> thank you so much for posting this.  i am looking into it now.   something that i can't seem to find on the site....
> 
> 1.)  all i need to get the rate is the voucher they have on the website presented when i check in and i just have to list your name on that voucher, correct?
> 
> 2.) does the reservation have to be paid in full when i book?



Reservations require full prepayment for the entire stay at time of booking. Fully non-refundable. Prepayment is charged to credit card between time of booking and day of arrival and is non-refundable. No refunds if cancelled or changed. Priority Club Points do not apply. Must present completed voucher at check-in.


----------



## loriandmatt

awesome.  thanks for the info and the quick reply.   sweet deal...now to go home and convince the hubby that we MUST go and see the Christmas decorations at WDW!


----------



## bigsis1970

Hi what a great deal, looks like the website says 12/31/09? Is this true? or is it really over? Thanks Michelle


----------



## Debonna

bigsis1970 said:


> Hi what a great deal, looks like the website says 12/31/09? Is this true? or is it really over? Thanks Michelle



See post #6 above.


----------



## bigsis1970

Debonna said:


> See post #6 above.



OOPS completely missed that one..  Thanks!!


----------



## brandiramirez

Thanks so much we needed a room in Virginia Beach next week and in DC for the Miley concert.


----------



## annsteere

I'm leaning between Staybridge Suites LBV and Orange Lake Resort. Any input?

Any reason I should choose a different one of these hotels?

I will be alone and will have a car.


----------



## Debonna

annsteere said:


> I'm leaning between Staybridge Suites LBV and Orange Lake Resort. Any input?
> 
> Any reason I should choose a different one of these hotels?
> 
> I will be alone and will have a car.



I've never stayed at Orange Lake, but I think the Staybridge Suites in LBV is closer to WDW.  We stayed at the Staybridge last year for Thanksgiving week, and it was OK.  Older property, and some of the suites show its age.  Actually, the first one we checked into was musty, so we switched, and the 2nd one was much better.


----------



## loriandmatt

can't thank you enough for this.....i wasn't able to swing the holiday trip to WDW (tickets and airfare were killing us) but we did book a romantic get away to Baltimore's inner harbor next week and a one night stay in manhattan to take the kids up to see the christmas decorations and go skating in Rockafeller center.

hopefully using it twice wasn't over using your generosity.  if so, let me know ASAP and i will cancel one or both.

 - lori


----------



## Debonna

loriandmatt said:


> can't thank you enough for this.....i wasn't able to swing the holiday trip to WDW (tickets and airfare were killing us) but we did book a romantic get away to Baltimore's inner harbor next week and a one night stay in manhattan to take the kids up to see the christmas decorations and go skating in Rockafeller center.
> 
> hopefully using it twice wasn't over using your generosity.  if so, let me know ASAP and i will cancel one or both.
> 
> - lori



No worries!  Enjoy your trips.


----------



## Angry Eyes

Thank you so much for allowing us to use your discount.  We just used it in Clermont, FL for a night prior to checking into POP.  It is a beautiful hotel just outside of the Summer Bay Resort, 5 miles from Disney.  Great location, fantastic hotel!  Thanks again!


----------



## TheBlundells

Hi, Many thanks for posting this offer. We have just booked 6 nights in April next year.


----------



## Debonna

Great news...this program has been extended indefinitely, so please disregard the 12/31/09 expiration date!


----------



## TheBlundells

That is fantastic news. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## KittenLittle

Thanks so much!
I was able to use this deal last October.The desk clerk could not believe my great rate,but,of course, the manager said it was fine. I am thinking about using this rate when I go to Savannah this Spring!


----------



## dogodisney

Debonna said:


> Great news...this program has been extended indefinitely, so please disregard the 12/31/09 expiration date!



Thank you. That is great. Although I rushed on the 31st to get the offer for an upcoming wedding we are going to in July.   Oh well at least that's one less thing to take care of.


----------



## bitty246

Bumping this up. This is a great deal! We'll be staying @ Holiday Inn Express Suites in San Antonio for $57.00 per night thanks to this!


----------



## buzz1fan

Hi, so will this really work?  i just book online, which i see a rate at the DTD location is only 65, then just bring this voucher with me?  That is awesome, will they ask me how I got this?

Thanks!


----------



## horseshowmom

buzz1fan said:


> Hi, so will this really work?  i just book online, which i see a rate at the DTD location is only 65, then just bring this voucher with me?  That is awesome, will they ask me how I got this?
> 
> Thanks!



The page that the link takes you to says, "Welcome Family or Friend of Amy...". Basically, we're all her online friends. 

This is a great deal! I've got it saved to my desktop so that it's ready for my next trip. Thanks, Debonna!


----------



## tamot428

thank you so much for sharing. this would really save me lots of $$$$! bless your heart!


----------



## Debonna

It is my pleasure...and we are encouraged to share with our friend groups.


----------



## darrius1st

This is a great discount thank you.........


----------



## Snoella

Just wondering if this is available for hotels in Canada? I can't seem to get it to work.


----------



## Debonna

Yes, the discount is good worldwide.


----------



## darrius1st

How is the SunSpree resort. Has anyone stayed there. Also they have kids eat free, so is the food any good.


----------



## darrius1st

How is the SunSpree resort. Has anyone stayed there. Also they have kids eat free, so is the food any good.


----------



## dennise

Not sure if I missed something, but what name do you use for the IGH employee?


----------



## dennise

Sorry, found it.


----------



## darrius1st

This is a great discount


----------



## mickeyluv

Thank you so much for posting this discount code!  We are seriously considering taking advantage of this for our upcoming trip to US/IOA!  Has anyone stayed at the Holiday Inn across from Universal Studios and could give me a review of the hotel?  I see from looking at their website that they are ungoing a complete renovation so i'm assuming it was needed.  Just wondering how things were there now/when you(meaning anyone) stayed.  TIA!


----------



## darrius1st

Does link ever run out or stop working?


----------



## kathy884

I used this to book the Crown Plaza in Clark, NJ, that is three blocks from my mother-in-laws house. for Labor Day weekend.  This is the best rate I've ever gotten at that hotel.  Thank you.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

darrius1st said:


> Does link ever run out or stop working?



The discount is not going to end anytime soon.  As long as she is still employed under IHG, it will work.    Just a note, these rates are non-refundable and they take payment up front as soon as you book.  Most hotels don't seem to care about the voucher but just bring it in case.  Just put her name (which you will see on the front page) on the form.  The rates can fluctuate, so if a rate isn't what you thought it would be, keep checking.  Oh, and most discounts aren't offered more than 90 days out.  

It is a great discount in most places and I use it if the employee rate is not available.  The Holiday Inn Downtown Disney is my new favorite!


----------



## horseshowmom

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> The discount is not going to end anytime soon.  As long as she is still employed under IHG, it will work.    Just a note, these rates are non-refundable and they take payment up front as soon as you book.  Most hotels don't seem to care about the voucher but just bring it in case.  Just put her name (which you will see on the front page) on the form.  The rates can fluctuate, so if a rate isn't what you thought it would be, keep checking.  Oh, and most discounts aren't offered more than 90 days out.
> 
> It is a great discount in most places and I use it if the employee rate is not available.  The Holiday Inn Downtown Disney is my new favorite!



I used it last weekend for a horse show and saved about $150 on two rooms.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

horseshowmom said:


> I used it last weekend for a horse show and saved about $150 on two rooms.



That's awesome!!   It feels good to save money!


----------



## jazz0007

Thank you!!


----------



## darrius1st

i notice you get better prices if you book during the week instead of the weekend


----------



## Friendly Frog

I am embarrased but I must be doing something wrong.  When I checked on Orange Lake I get the same pricing as booking directly from them.  ( Both offers are for prepaid in full, no refund so I see no difference?)


----------



## smileycrissy

Bumping this up.... with it being summertime, I'm sure people are planning get-aways and would love to save the money.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

Friendly Frog said:


> I am embarrased but I must be doing something wrong.  When I checked on Orange Lake I get the same pricing as booking directly from them.  ( Both offers are for prepaid in full, no refund so I see no difference?)



That just means that the F&F rate is not available.    They are just giving you the best rate available.  I would keep trying as you get closer.  If you are trying to book more than 90 days out, you may run into issues.  I can't even get the employee rate usually outside of 90 days...it is just a revenue management thing.  If you can get full rates or higher rates, then you want to.  Then, you go for the discounted rates.  I didn't notice the whole booking during the week being any different than booking on the weekend.


----------



## Friendly Frog

Thank you!  I bet that is it as I am looking just outside of the 90 day timeframe.


----------



## Luv Bunnies

Wow!  This really is a great deal.  I've been researching hotels for a trip to Universal Studios Hollywood next summer.  Hollywood has some really crummy neighborhoods and it was looking like we'd have to pay a fortune just to feel safe.  This offer has a nice-looking Holiday Inn for $50 less per night than the AAA rate on their website.  Looks like we'll be able to get a nice hotel and not worry about experiencing too much of Hollywood!


----------



## darrius1st

darrius1st said:


> i notice you get better prices if you book during the week instead of the weekend



Sunday the price for Orange Lake 2bdrm 2bath was $110 per night at river island and today it's $90


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

darrius1st said:


> Sunday the price for Orange Lake 2bdrm 2bath was $110 per night at river island and today it's $90



I think it has more to do with the number of days until arrival moreso than if it is a weekend or not.  But, that is a nice change and a great price for a two bedroom.  I am curious about staying there, but I like the Holiday Inn DTD and the Holiday Inn Express & Suites Lake Buena Vista and didn't know if Orange Lake would be a bit too much space for two people.


----------



## erinmomof2

This is a great deal.  Thank you!


----------



## mickeyluv

Luv Bunnies said:


> Wow!  This really is a great deal.  I've been researching hotels for a trip to Universal Studios Hollywood next summer.  Hollywood has some really crummy neighborhoods and it was looking like we'd have to pay a fortune just to feel safe.  This offer has a nice-looking Holiday Inn for $50 less per night than the AAA rate on their website.  Looks like we'll be able to get a nice hotel and not worry about experiencing too much of Hollywood!



Just wondering which Holiday Inn you're referring to?  We're planning a trip to US/IOA Nov. 20th - 27th and are looking at Holiday Inn Main Gate but waiting for their renovations to be completed so that I can try to see more reviews.  The reviews I've read so far are not that great.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

mickeyluv said:


> Just wondering which Holiday Inn you're referring to?  We're planning a trip to US/IOA Nov. 20th - 27th and are looking at Holiday Inn Main Gate but waiting for their renovations to be completed so that I can try to see more reviews.  The reviews I've read so far are not that great.



Are you talking about the Universal Studios-Hollywood Holiday Inn?  That hotel is much improved.  They are so much better!  Hotels are supposed to be fully relaunched by the end of this year.  So, pretty soon you won't have to worry about who isn't relaunched and who isn't.   If they have the new logo on the website, they are relaunched.


----------



## mickeyluv

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> Are you talking about the Universal Studios-Hollywood Holiday Inn?  That hotel is much improved.  They are so much better!  Hotels are supposed to be fully relaunched by the end of this year.  So, pretty soon you won't have to worry about who isn't relaunched and who isn't.   If they have the new logo on the website, they are relaunched.



Thanks!  I'm hoping that you're right!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

mickeyluv said:


> Thanks!  I'm hoping that you're right!



Of course I am right!   Seriously though...I would never recommend a hotel that isn't relaunched or that has great quality scores.  I check them out before I choose any hotel.  It could be the most beautiful hotel in the world, but if the quality scores suck, then I am not staying there.  Even if it was the difference between getting the employee rate or not.


----------



## Friendly Frog

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> I think it has more to do with the number of days until arrival moreso than if it is a weekend or not.  But, that is a nice change and a great price for a two bedroom.  I am curious about staying there, but I like the Holiday Inn DTD and the Holiday Inn Express & Suites Lake Buena Vista and didn't know if Orange Lake would be a bit too much space for two people.



We are just two people but we love having the space.  We have not been to Orange Lake since 2003 but I hear that they have a nice lazy river and I would love to utilize it.  

Unfortunately, this year we need to keep the budget tight as I am not working now.  If OL doesn't work out, do you have a recommendation for an inexpensive hotel with fridge and microwave, near Universal.

And thank you so much for sharing this!


----------



## mickeyluv

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> Of course I am right!   Seriously though...I would never recommend a hotel that isn't relaunched or that has great quality scores.  I check them out before I choose any hotel.  It could be the most beautiful hotel in the world, but if the quality scores suck, then I am not staying there.  Even if it was the difference between getting the employee rate or not.



I hope you don't mind me asking.  I'm looking at the Holiday Inn at 5905Kirkman Road and Holiday Inn Express 5605 Major Blvd.  Which one of these two would you choose if you were going to US/IOA?  On their website they both say they are right next door to Universal...Kirkman Road location is .50mi and Major Blvd. .25mi  

Have you stayed at either of these hotels before?


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

Friendly Frog said:


> We are just two people but we love having the space.  We have not been to Orange Lake since 2003 but I hear that they have a nice lazy river and I would love to utilize it.
> 
> Unfortunately, this year we need to keep the budget tight as I am not working now.  If OL doesn't work out, do you have a recommendation for an inexpensive hotel with fridge and microwave, near Universal.
> 
> And thank you so much for sharing this!



One of my friends just got back from staying that the Holiday Inn Express & Suites Nearest Universal and liked it.  The Suites have fridges in them so depending on the rate, it may be worthwhile.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

mickeyluv said:


> I hope you don't mind me asking.  I'm looking at the Holiday Inn at 5905Kirkman Road and Holiday Inn Express 5605 Major Blvd.  Which one of these two would you choose if you were going to US/IOA?  On their website they both say they are right next door to Universal...Kirkman Road location is .50mi and Major Blvd. .25mi
> 
> Have you stayed at either of these hotels before?



I haven't stayed at either.  But, if I was to choose one, I would go for the one I just recommended above.  They are relaunched and I have heard great things.


----------



## mickeyluv

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> One of my friends just got back from staying that the Holiday Inn Nearest Universal and liked it.  The Suites have fridges in them so depending on the rate, it may be worthwhile.  Otherwise, I may just consider the drive from the Holiday Inn Express & Suites at Lake Buena Vista.  I know that they had fridges and having the free breakfast saves you some money.



Thanks for sharing this!  Do you happen to remember if they said if you could walk to US from the hotel?  The HIE nearest Universal is the one on major Blvd.  From looking at the website that looks correct.  Can you confirm this for me?  The Holiday Inn Main Gate is the one undergoing renovations right now.  I called and the lady that answered said they are due to be completed in August.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

mickeyluv said:


> Thanks for sharing this!  Do you happen to remember if they said if you could walk to US from the hotel?  The HIE nearest Universal is the one on major Blvd.  From looking at the website that looks correct.  Can you confirm this for me?  The Holiday Inn Main Gate is the one undergoing renovations right now.  I called and the lady that answered said they are due to be completed in August.



That Holiday Inn Express (sorry I forgot the Express in the name - too tired I guess)  is close, but not walking distance or to rephrase not safe walking distance.  My understanding is that they have a shuttle to take you over there.    That is the one on Major.


----------



## mickeyluv

This question is directed at folks who have already taken advantage of this wonderful Friends & Family Discount!  I have a fear of booking a hotel using this discount and once checking in finding out that they have put us in the worse possible room that they have because of the discounted price that we actually paid.  Has anyone who has used this rate encountered anything of the kind?  TIA!


----------



## horseshowmom

mickeyluv said:


> This question is directed at folks who have already taken advantage of this wonderful Friends & Family Discount!  I have a fear of booking a hotel using this discount and once checking in finding out that they have put us in the worse possible room that they have because of the discounted price that we actually paid.  Has anyone who has used this rate encountered anything of the kind?  TIA!



They gave me the room request that I asked for. I don't know whether it made a difference that I was a Priority Club member or not, but it's free to sign up for. The only thing I noticed is that they generally upgrade me when I stay there, and she told me that there weren't any upgrades available when I asked. The hotel did seem to be very full so that may have just been a coincidence.


----------



## Debonna

Due to technical issues with my personal link, I have deleted it.  I'm sorry for any inconvenience.  Confirmed reservations will not be affected.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

Debonna said:


> Sorry folks...I had to delete the link to my Friends/Family page discount bookings.  Change in employment status.



Bummer...I hope you are off to bigger and better things! 

I am still with IHG so if anyone wants to use my discount code, I put it in my signature.


----------



## Debonna

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> Bummer...I hope you are off to bigger and better things!
> 
> I am still with IHG so if anyone wants to use my discount code, I put it in my signature.



I am still employed.  Just taking a leave of absence and thought it best to remove the link, especially since many folks have had trouble using it lately.  Thanks for sharing yours!


----------



## mickeyluv

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> Bummer...I hope you are off to bigger and better things!
> 
> I am still with IHG so if anyone wants to use my discount code, I put it in my signature.



Thanks so much for sharing!  



Debonna said:


> I am still employed.  Just taking a leave of absence and thought it best to remove the link, especially since many folks have had trouble using it lately.  Thanks for sharing yours!



I hope all is well!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

Debonna said:


> I am still employed.  Just taking a leave of absence and thought it best to remove the link, especially since many folks have had trouble using it lately.  Thanks for sharing yours!



I hope everything is okay...regardless, I know a ton of people have probably benefitted from you sharing your link and are grateful for your help!


----------



## mickeyluv

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> Bummer...I hope you are off to bigger and better things!
> 
> I am still with IHG so if anyone wants to use my discount code, I put it in my signature.



I wanted to get your opinion about booking a room for our trip if that's okay.  If we're looking to book November 20th-27th should I wait till it gets a little closer to that date?  What is your recommendation?  I see that once you book something it's non-refundable so I don't want to book too early just in case something were to come up and we had to cancel our trip (i have elderly parents), but I would hate to wait too long and the hotel I want happens to run out of rooms at this great rate.  Do you happen to know how many rooms are allocated for this rate?  Thanks so much for any help you can give me!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

mickeyluv said:


> I wanted to get your opinion about booking a room for our trip if that's okay.  If we're looking to book November 20th-27th should I wait till it gets a little closer to that date?  What is your recommendation?  I see that once you book something it's non-refundable so I don't want to book too early just in case something were to come up and we had to cancel our trip (i have elderly parents), but I would hate to wait too long and the hotel I want happens to run out of rooms at this great rate.  Do you happen to know how many rooms are allocated for this rate?  Thanks so much for any help you can give me!



There is no set allocation and the offering depends on availability.  Essentially, it is a supply and demand thing.  I would book when you are comfortable.  Treat it like buying an airline ticket.  We all hold out to some point and then accept the rate and non-refundable ticket.  But, before I would book the F&F, I would look at the regular rates (ones you can cancel) as sometimes they are the same.  You could book one of those and keep checking back for the F&F if you wish and then when you get closer and if the rates get lower, you can book that one and cancel the other.  

There just isn't a definitive answer.  My family never books more than a month out unless we only have the one option for the hotel.


----------



## mickeyluv

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> There is no set allocation and the offering depends on availability.  Essentially, it is a supply and demand thing.  I would book when you are comfortable.  Treat it like buying an airline ticket.  We all hold out to some point and then accept the rate and non-refundable ticket.  But, before I would book the F&F, I would look at the regular rates (ones you can cancel) as sometimes they are the same.  You could book one of those and keep checking back for the F&F if you wish and then when you get closer and if the rates get lower, you can book that one and cancel the other.
> 
> There just isn't a definitive answer.  My family never books more than a month out unless we only have the one option for the hotel.



Thanks so much for the help, I really appreciate it!  I will check the regular rates also.  Really appreciate your advice about waiting till about a month out...was thinking about that time frame myself, hopefully they won't be booked!


----------



## softballmom3

Thanks a lot for posting this link!  I know we will be staying somewhere on the way down and on the way back so hopefully we can use this. Much appreciated!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

softballmom3 said:


> Thanks a lot for posting this link!  I know we will be staying somewhere on the way down and on the way back so hopefully we can use this. Much appreciated!



Keep some of the forms with your stuff just in case you need to make a reservation with short notice.  When you click on my link, it has my full name on the first page, and then it has print waiver - just print out a couple and fill them out so that just in case the front desk asks for the form, you have one.  Some front desks don't ask for them...but it is worth having them handy regardless.  Oh, and make sure that the hotels you book have the new logos for Holiday Inn and Holiday Inn Express.  They have to meet minimum qualifications, quality scores, etc. to get that signage so you know that those are the good properties.  Plus, they have the new comfy bedding.


----------



## greenclan67

I have a question, but first off, thanks so much for posting this! I had a friend that used to work for choice hotels, and she used to share hers as well, and we were very greatful when travelling with our kids for ringette! So thank you so much!
 I am going to Florida in March, and I have been watching and checking on her for Orange Lake, never stayed there but it looks great! I can find other dates that offer the 2 bed villa for like $68 or something. When do you think I will get the price out for March, and can I hold out that long without booking something? Also, does that include the waterpark when you stay there, and can you put in a request for where you would like to be? SO many questions, but again thank you very much!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

greenclan67 said:


> I have a question, but first off, thanks so much for posting this! I had a friend that used to work for choice hotels, and she used to share hers as well, and we were very greatful when travelling with our kids for ringette! So thank you so much!
> I am going to Florida in March, and I have been watching and checking on her for Orange Lake, never stayed there but it looks great! I can find other dates that offer the 2 bed villa for like $68 or something. When do you think I will get the price out for March, and can I hold out that long without booking something? Also, does that include the waterpark when you stay there, and can you put in a request for where you would like to be? SO many questions, but again thank you very much!



Special rates aren't available until 90 days out usually.  As far as requests, you can make whatever requests you would like to at any hotel, just prioritize the most important things (most critical in the hotel industry would be things like smoking preference, accessible rooms, ground floor, etc.) first and keep requests pretty short.  I have never heard of anyone being treated differently for getting the friends and family rate.  I have never stayed at Orange Lake so I am not sure about all their facilities although I have heard great things.  My understanding is that for the waterpark, etc. that is included with the daily resort fee.


----------



## greenclan67

Awesome, thanks, you have been a great help! Again appreciate everything!


----------



## floydfamily4

Thanks Shelby!!  We got a GREAT deal for our hotel after our Carnival cruise in 10 days.  I really appreciate your help!!


----------



## greenclan67

HI Shelby, THanks again. I was able to book a weekend getaway in Toronto at Holiday inn and Suites Markham, for $62 to take my kids to Ontario Place! Now I just hope I can find something for Orange Lake for March! Thanks


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

greenclan67 said:


> HI Shelby, THanks again. I was able to book a weekend getaway in Toronto at Holiday inn and Suites Markham, for $62 to take my kids to Ontario Place! Now I just hope I can find something for Orange Lake for March! Thanks



I'll keep my fingers crossed for you in March!  But, I have a feeling you won't have any issues...March was pretty slow when I was at WDW this year.  The Holiday Inn Express & Suites Markham is pretty new - not even two years old so I am sure you will enjoy it.    So glad you got such a great deal.  It isn't much higher than the employee rate! 

For anyone that does book, please let me know how your stay went.  We can only improve if we know how our hotels are, and if they are great that is nice too!  In this business, we hear more complaints than compliments and you have no idea how a simple compliment can make a hotel staff's day!


----------



## richmo

Shelby, Do you know when the Friends and Family rate closes?  I'm guessing about a week out.


----------



## kaytieedid

nevermind - answered my own question


----------



## Jen50

We just stayed at the Holiday Inn Downtown Disney with FF rate of $69.00 per night plus tax and parking(10.00 per day). I booked it about 2 weeks out. Hotel was very nice. Only complaint was the A/C was a little loud. Rooms were spacious and beds comfy. They did not ask for the form but I had it with me anyway. Thank you


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

richmo said:


> Shelby, Do you know when the Friends and Family rate closes?  I'm guessing about a week out.



It depends on the property and their availability.  If you don't see it offered and any other rates for that matter, then they are probably sold out.  I have seen it offered the night before at several properties.  If you are ambitious and not seeing it available, you could always call the hotel directly and ask if they are willing to extend it to you - ask for the GM or Front Desk.  Can't hurt to try.  The worst they can say is No.  You would just have to decide if the rate they offer is worth it.  

To double check, I just pretended like I was going to Orlando in a couple days for a two night stay...several hotels came up with discounted rates.  Sadly, it was just pretend.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

Jen50 said:


> We just stayed at the Holiday Inn Downtown Disney with FF rate of $69.00 per night plus tax and parking(10.00 per day). I booked it about 2 weeks out. Hotel was very nice. Only complaint was the A/C was a little loud. Rooms were spacious and beds comfy. They did not ask for the form but I had it with me anyway. Thank you



You got a better rate than I did when I was there in March!!  I am glad you enjoyed your stay.  Sorry about the A/C.  I will definitely share that with the GM.


----------



## lcvb

Hi Shelby - I have a question for you that's a little off topic but from reading previous posts I thought you might have some insight.  My DH gets the employee rate and for our upcoming stay in early February, I'm trying to decide whether to stay on-site at POP or rent a car and stay at one of the IC hotels available when the 90 day mark comes around.  Any thoughts?  On our previous visit 2 years ago we stayed at the HIExpress Lake Buena Vista, but I see now that it has changed to a max of 2 per room. Too bad, it was a great hotel.
Thanks for your help. Lisa


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

lcvb said:


> Hi Shelby - I have a question for you that's a little off topic but from reading previous posts I thought you might have some insight.  My DH gets the employee rate and for our upcoming stay in early February, I'm trying to decide whether to stay on-site at POP or rent a car and stay at one of the IC hotels available when the 90 day mark comes around.  Any thoughts?  On our previous visit 2 years ago we stayed at the HIExpress Lake Buena Vista, but I see now that it has changed to a max of 2 per room. Too bad, it was a great hotel.
> Thanks for your help. Lisa



I guess it all depends on your preferences, if most of what you will do is at Disney or if you will venture out to Universal and how much a rental car will cost.  I would imagine there would be deals on that in February since it isn't the busiest time of year.  The Holiday Inn Express has changed to a maximum of two per room?  There is a Holiday Inn Express & Suites which is closer to the Downtown Disney Resort Area which I know accommodates more than that.  We stayed last August and it was very nice.  I think it was previously a LaQuinta.  To me, if your reasons for staying on property are things like having access to the transportation, etc. it would be more of a value (if you want to save the money - which I sure do) to stay at the Holiday Inn Downtown Disney (they have rooms with two beds so they allow more than 2 people - not sure how big your group is), plus you wouldn't need to rent a car as you have the same access to transportation as staying at POP.  It doesn't have the free breakfast, but the restaurant is reasonable and DTD is right across the street.

If you do want to venture out, it may be worth checking out a stay at Orange Lake since they have a lot more room and can accommodate more people and there are more amenities.  It would still involve driving to the parks but would still save you some money.  My only reason for staying off property is to save money!  Can you tell?   I am a huge Disney fan but it is expensive and I enjoy the experience more when I don't spend thousands of dollars.  Some don't mind that, but it never did make any difference to me where we stayed.


----------



## lcvb

Thanks for your thoughts. It actually works out cheaper to stay at POP but  with the higher cost of food and beverages in the end it may cost more.  That's why I can't figure out what to do. We are a family of 4 so we don't need alot of space but I know staying off-site would definitely give us more.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

lcvb said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. It actually works out cheaper to stay at POP but  with the higher cost of food and beverages in the end it may cost more.  That's why I can't figure out what to do. We are a family of 4 so we don't need alot of space but I know staying off-site would definitely give us more.



The Holiday Inn Express & Suites Lake Buena Vista East has a free shuttle to the parks, free breakfast and has rooms with two beds (they take four people) and the employee rate is usually under $40 a night so taking breakfast out of the equation saves some money, having the shuttle is convenient.  I didn't know about the Holiday Inn Express Lake Buena Vista but it doesn't seem as nice as the Holiday Inn Express & Suites and that hotel has gone through the relaunch.  It was very nice.   I don't think any of the deals that Disney has out there are better than the employee rate.  Even when they did have the Dining Plan free.


----------



## mtblujeans

Thank you so much for all of the info in this thread! How generous and helpful our DIS friends are!!


----------



## cuinfl

Rupert, thank you for letting us continue to use your discount. I'm totally new to this board and trying to figure this out. We are looking at going to orlando for 2 days in October. We would like to stay at the Orange Lake resort, and the price is right with the discount. Can anyone tell me if the waterpark is included in the price of the tickets or is it separate? 

Thanks for all the help on these boards! The internet is an awesome tool!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

cuinfl said:


> Rupert, thank you for letting us continue to use your discount. I'm totally new to this board and trying to figure this out. We are looking at going to orlando for 2 days in October. We would like to stay at the Orange Lake resort, and the price is right with the discount. Can anyone tell me if the waterpark is included in the price of the tickets or is it separate?
> 
> Thanks for all the help on these boards! The internet is an awesome tool!



I am glad that it is helping so many save money!  Just a note, this discount is for any IHG property in the World, not just WDW! . One of my friends just booked a vacation at the Intercontinental Hotel in Fiji!  I am so jealous!!  As far as your question about the waterpark at Orange Lake, it is included with the resort fee you pay each day.


----------



## cuinfl

Thanks again! I just need to get our dates set and then I will book it. This is a huge help and I know our kids will love this!


----------



## valree

Thanks for providing your discount, Rupert!  I just booked 2 rooms at the Holiday Inn Downtown Disney for my October vacation.  This is going to be great.  I used Debonna's discount last year for the Orange Lake Resort, and that was great too!  Thanks again!


----------



## greenclan67

Hi there, Thank you Shelby for letting us use this discount! I just wanted to let you know, we have returned from our stay the 27th and 28th of August at the Holiday Inn & Suites Toronto-Markham! We couldn't boast more about the service, it was outstanding! We had a little girl that got car sick on our way there! A 6.5 hour car ride, gets her everytime! I mentioned this to the girl working at the front desk, saying that I hoped she felt better for Ontario Place the next day! Next thing you knew, I had crackers for the room and 2 cold gingerale! How kind. We rested for awhile in the room, then we took the girls for a walk, hoping that would help! We stopped to buy some water at the front desk, and the same girl was working, and she said, just take them, if it helps her feel better, she was still a little green around the gills! Then we got back to our room about 2 hours later, there were 4 bowls of chicken noodle soup and crackers sitting there, with a note, saying she hoped my daughter was feeling better soon! I haven't seen that kind of service in a very long time! 
 The pool was great, and after everyone got feeling better,  we had a great stay!


----------



## richmo

I should add a post trip comment, as well.  We used Shelby's friends and family code for the Staybridge Suites in Lake Buena Vista, maybe a half mile behind Crossroads Plaza.  If you need a little more space than a hotel room, you can really spread out in the suite (we booked the Trio suite); two bedrooms and a living/kitchen area.  Very nice property; good breakfast, friendly staff, etc.  Would happily stay there again.  Thanks for the code!


----------



## floydfamily4

Shelby,
Thanks again for letting us use your code!  I just booked a suite outside of SeaWorld San Antonio for homeschool day at much less than the regular rate!  We really appreciate it!!


----------



## dmoore718

This is great info!! I hope to one day stay at Orange Lake, when we can go in warm weather! I'm thinking it might be worth it when we want to do Universal and not just Disney. That resort looks AMAZING and with the FF rate, very affordable. I will definitely keep it in mind.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

I am so glad that everyone has had a great experience with the discount!   For any Disneyland visitors...I just got back from a stay at the Crowne Plaza Hotel right by Disneyland.  The shuttle to DL was very convenient and the drivers were great, the staff was so friendly and the rooms were so clean and comfy.  A nice touch was the washer and dryer on every floor (I am pretty sure).  It really is a beautiful hotel and close to a ton of restaurants that you can easily walk to.  It was the perfect choice after running the DL Half Marathon.  I needed that sleep on a cloud feeling after that!   The only downside was parking.  The hotel was so popular for functions - weddings, parties, that when we did drive and not utilize the shuttle, we had to walk a bit to and from our car.  Not a big problem but just something to be prepared for.


----------



## Kac923

Hi Shelby,
I am a regular "lurker" and occasional poster on the disboards.  We have a disney cruise booked for next April (yeah!!!) and are still deciding on our land portion of the trip after the cruise.  I noticed this thread and your link to your friends and family discount.  I would love to use this for a family trip to Albany (NY) in November.  Would that be ok?  Maybe I should've sent you this in a private message.  I think it's great that you are putting this out there but just wanted to make sure you wouldn't mind me using it since you may not recognize my name and since it would be for use in Albany, NY and not Florida. It would be for 2 rooms for 2 nights.  Please let me know your thoughts.
Thanks!
Kristi


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

Kac923 said:


> Hi Shelby,
> I am a regular "lurker" and occasional poster on the disboards.  We have a disney cruise booked for next April (yeah!!!) and are still deciding on our land portion of the trip after the cruise.  I noticed this thread and your link to your friends and family discount.  I would love to use this for a family trip to Albany (NY) in November.  Would that be ok?  Maybe I should've sent you this in a private message.  I think it's great that you are putting this out there but just wanted to make sure you wouldn't mind me using it since you may not recognize my name and since it would be for use in Albany, NY and not Florida. It would be for 2 rooms for 2 nights.  Please let me know your thoughts.
> Thanks!
> Kristi



Anyone can use it.  If you love Disney, you are my friend.   You can use it anywhere in the World.  So, Albany is included.   Like I have posted before, please only stay at hotels with the new Holiday Inn logo if you are staying under that or the Express brands.  If you have any questions about a specific hotel or hotels, please PM me and I can see how they are doing.  The great hotels usually post their quality scores.  

Please let me know how the hotels are, as I am always curious and it helps anyone on this thread decide regardless of if they stay in Orlando, Anaheim or Fiji.  We can't improve if we don't hear the good, the bad, and the ugly!  Feel free to share this discount with anyone you know who is planning a trip.  I don't mind at all - as long as they love Disney.  If they don't, then no discount for them!


----------



## richmo

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> Like I have posted before, please only stay at hotels with the new Holiday Inn logo if you are staying under that or the Express brands.



Does that mean I should not have used your code at Staybridge Suites?  (Just as an aside, I had the voucher with me, but they never asked for it.)


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

richmo said:


> Does that mean I should not have used your code at Staybridge Suites?  (Just as an aside, I had the voucher with me, but they never asked for it.)



You were absolutely okay with using it at Staybridge or any of the other brands in the system.  Yes, a lot of hotels don't seem to care about the voucher.  Just have one on hand just in case.  It was great that you stayed at a Staybridge (one of my favorite brands in the group) and it is okay to use the discount for all IHG brands.  The point I was making is that this year, we have been updating the Holiday Inn and Holiday Inn Express brands.  There are several hotels that will not stay in the system because they did not meet the criteria.  At this point, all hotels should meet the criteria and have the updated signage.  If they do not, they have not met the Quality requirements, etc. and will have the old signage until early next year.  So, I avoid those hotels because I know that hoops that the ones with the new logo went through and the change has been amazing. 

I had too many bad experiences with Holiday Inn and Holiday Inn Express in the past that I honestly stayed at my first one last August and only because it had been relaunched.  Before then, I didn't know what I was going to get so I stayed with our newer brands, like Staybridge Suites or our upscale brands like Crowne Plaza and Intercontinental.  

Regardless, I check the quality scores of a hotel before I ever book it.  If they aren't doing good quality-wise, something is going on and I don't want to stay there.  I am not much different from all of you...I have the same expectations of a stay (if not a bit higher since I know the requirements of each hotel) and want to enjoy my vacations just as much as all of you.  I have a direct line to our Quality team and believe me, they will hear about any defects or compliments from each and every one of my stays, along with the General Manager.  Same goes if I get input from those of you who used the discount.  Your words definitely don't fall on deaf ears...


----------



## mickeyluv

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> Anyone can use it.  If you love Disney, you are my friend.   You can use it anywhere in the World.  So, Albany is included.   Like I have posted before, please only stay at hotels with the new Holiday Inn logo if you are staying under that or the Express brands.  If you have any questions about a specific hotel or hotels, please PM me and I can see how they are doing.  The great hotels usually post their quality scores.
> 
> Please let me know how the hotels are, as I am always curious and it helps anyone on this thread decide regardless of if they stay in Orlando, Anaheim or Fiji.  We can't improve if we don't hear the good, the bad, and the ugly!  Feel free to share this discount with anyone you know who is planning a trip.  I don't mind at all - as long as they love Disney.  If they don't, then no discount for them!



Hi Shelby!  Just wondering if you've heard or could possibly check on how the renovations are going over at the Holiday Inn Main Gate Universal Orlando?  I have seen one or two reviews since the renovations began and they were positive ones but wanted an insiders opinion  .  Do they have the new logo that you're speaking of?  I think this is so great of you to do for people...allow them to use your discount voucher!   Wish the world had more people like you in it!  Again, thanks so much!!


----------



## eeyoresnr

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> The Holiday Inn Express & Suites Lake Buena Vista East has a free shuttle to the parks, free breakfast and has rooms with two beds (they take four people) and the employee rate is usually under $40 a night so taking breakfast out of the equation saves some money, having the shuttle is convenient.  I didn't know about the Holiday Inn Express Lake Buena Vista but it doesn't seem as nice as the Holiday Inn Express & Suites and that hotel has gone through the relaunch.  It was very nice.   I don't think any of the deals that Disney has out there are better than the employee rate.  Even when they did have the Dining Plan free.



can you tell me which one this is? what street is it on, and do you know if they charge for parking? thanks


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

mickeyluv said:


> Hi Shelby!  Just wondering if you've heard or could possibly check on how the renovations are going over at the Holiday Inn Main Gate Universal Orlando?  I have seen one or two reviews since the renovations began and they were positive ones but wanted an insiders opinion  .  Do they have the new logo that you're speaking of?  I think this is so great of you to do for people...allow them to use your discount voucher!   Wish the world had more people like you in it!  Again, thanks so much!!



They aren't done yet and it doesn't look like they will be for some time but I have no idea as to when they will complete everything - it looks like it will be more than a year.  It appears to be a huge project so I am not sure when they will be relaunched officially.  It appears that the hotel will be 100% improved when they are done though.  That isn't a bad thing. 



> can you tell me which one this is? what street is it on, and do you know if they charge for parking? thanks



This one is in Lake Buena Vista close to the Sunspree.  I believe it is Polynesian Isle Boulevard.  I can't remember if they had a resort fee, but if I remember correctly, they don't.  But, the parking was free from what I remember.


----------



## crazy4cloth

Thanks so much for posting this!  Hopefully, you will still be around in Feb. when I book for our May trip to Fort Walton beach.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

crazy4cloth said:


> Thanks so much for posting this!  Hopefully, you will still be around in Feb. when I book for our May trip to Fort Walton beach.



I think I will be - if not (and the job offer would have to be really, really, really good to leave IHG), I will be sure to post another IHG employees code, and keep updating the info.  Regardless, it will always be a link in my signature.


----------



## eeyoresnr

thank you for the use of this offer... I was able to book the HI DTD for $51. even with tax and the $10. parking fee it is an awesome deal! thank you so much!


----------



## laura428

I can't believe the deals through this link - thanks so much!  We're booking a surprise trip for my kiddos for their birthday (happen to share the same one), and this just made it so much easier.  Yay!!!!!!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

The deals do seem to be getting better!  I bet the kids will be so excited for their surprise trip!!


----------



## earthyfamily

I'm not seeing a link at all...what am I missing? It says deleted or broken link.


----------



## horseshowmom

earthyfamily said:


> I'm not seeing a link at all...what am I missing? It says deleted or broken link.



I just checked something a few minutes ago, and it worked fine. Try this:

http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/6c...Uk70%3D&cm_mmc=DCE-_-FF-_-20090821-_-AM159051


----------



## Tracyee

A very Special thank you to Shelby for this offer.  I was just able to book a hotel in Birmingham Al for my daughter's cheer competition in October.  

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

Tracyee said:


> A very Special thank you to Shelby for this offer.  I was just able to book a hotel in Birmingham Al for my daughter's cheer competition in October.
> 
> Thanks so much!!



You are very welcome!


----------



## mtblujeans

You've saved us money to visit our kids, across the state, in college.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

I am glad that so many of you are finding a benefit with this discount.    I hope this allows more people to visit their families during the holidays or other special events.  Enjoy your visit with your kids in college!


----------



## sdd1841

Which of the "close to disney" properties would you say is the nicest?

Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

sdd1841 said:


> Which of the "close to disney" properties would you say is the nicest?
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing.



Depends on what you consider the criteria for the nicest would be.  All the hotels I have personally stayed at WDW in have been nice.  The key is making sure if you stay at a Holiday Inn or Express that you are choosing hotels with the new logo.  Anyone who doesn't relaunch will be out of the system soon so that will make things easier.  There are different things that make properties nice.  I liked the Holiday Inn DTD for how close it was to DTD, and buses.  The decor is very cool and the rooms are comfortable and it is more full-service but you have to pay for all your food.  I liked the Holiday Inn Express and Suites Lake Buena Vista mentioned earlier in the thread because the rooms were comfortable, the staff was friendly and free breakfast was a plus.  I haven't had a bad experience yet at any of the hotels I have decided to stay at regardless of if at WDW or Disneyland.  I haven't had a chance to check out all the properties yet but I liked both of my choices.


----------



## sdd1841

Thank you - I will check out the DTD ones...LOVE free breakfast!

any chance you have stayed at the Orange Lake Resort?


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

sdd1841 said:


> Thank you - I will check out the DTD ones...LOVE free breakfast!
> 
> any chance you have stayed at the Orange Lake Resort?



Not yet.  I have so many colleagues that have with their families this summer and just love it.  I don't have kids so having huge pools and lots of recreation activities isn't high up on my list of priorities but I hear that resort is awesome and I know that some of the guests on this thread have gotten some great discounts with the F&F rate.  Hopefully others will share their experiences.


----------



## Kac923

Hi Shelby!  I was hoping to get your okay to use your friends and family discount.  We have a wedding to attend in northern NY next month and would like to use your discount at a Holiday Inn Express for one night.  It would save us 20 bucks and would be greatly appreciated!  I'll wait to hear your okay first.
Thanks so much!
kristi


----------



## horseshowmom

Kac923 said:


> Hi Shelby!  I was hoping to get your okay to use your friends and family discount.  We have a wedding to attend in northern NY next month and would like to use your discount at a Holiday Inn Express for one night.  It would save us 20 bucks and would be greatly appreciated!  I'll wait to hear your okay first.
> Thanks so much!
> kristi



Not trying to interfere, but Shelby has encouraged anyone who is interested to feel free to use the discount.


----------



## 4forMe

Kac923 said:


> Hi Shelby!  I was hoping to get your okay to use your friends and family discount.  We have a wedding to attend in northern NY next month and would like to use your discount at a Holiday Inn Express for one night.  It would save us 20 bucks and would be greatly appreciated!  I'll wait to hear your okay first.
> Thanks so much!
> kristi



The link can be found on page 8, post #113 of this thread.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

My code is a link in my signature (next to my name on the bottom) so as long as you find one of my posts, you will always have the code.   Yes, anyone can use my code anytime and if you want to share it with anyone outside of this board, you can.


----------



## Kac923

Just booked it!  Thanks so much Shelby!


----------



## greenclan67

Hi Shelby, I just used your discount again, my sister and I both! We are headed to downtown Toronto! Staying at the Holiday Inn Express on Lombard!! I hope we get the same kind of service there as we did at the Toronto/Markham Holiday Inn back in August, because they are top notch! Can't beat the price of $86 the first night, and $96 the second for downtown T.O!!! SO thanks again! 
 We are going to see Rock of Ages, and a leafs game! First time for me to leave the kids behind and be a grown up........ever!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

greenclan67 said:


> Hi Shelby, I just used your discount again, my sister and I both! We are headed to downtown Toronto! Staying at the Holiday Inn Express on Lombard!! I hope we get the same kind of service there as we did at the Toronto/Markham Holiday Inn back in August, because they are top notch! Can't beat the price of $86 the first night, and $96 the second for downtown T.O!!! SO thanks again!
> We are going to see Rock of Ages, and a leafs game! First time for me to leave the kids behind and be a grown up........ever!



I hope it is an awesome trip for you away from the kids!   Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## cpbjgc

Hi Shelby,

I was wondering if its ok for people to use your friends and family link still. We are going to be in the Tampa area and I was hoping I might be able to use it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

cpbjgc said:


> Hi Shelby,
> 
> I was wondering if its ok for people to use your friends and family link still. We are going to be in the Tampa area and I was hoping I might be able to use it.
> 
> Thanks!



Absolutely!   If anything ever changes, I will definitely post it on this thread but the code is still good.


----------



## horseshowmom

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> Absolutely!   If anything ever changes, I will definitely post it on this thread but the code is still good.



Shelby's link has been a great help to us. My daughter is using it next week and will save about $50 for the night. We'll be using it next month on a one bedroom suite - regularly about $130, our rate will be $59. I'm a long time Priority Club member, but these rates are better than the points.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

Just FYI - We stayed at the Holiday Inn Express and Suites Lake Buena Vista East for a few days during the Marathon.  It is a nice hotel, with the free breakfast but if you aren't going to stay up late and get up early, you may run into a problem with neighbor noise.  We had some very noisy neighbors - kids playing with remote control cars in the hallways, running down them screaming and parents in the room next door that loved to argue.  I let it go for the first couple nights but when I had to get up early for the Marathon around 3 a.m., and every hour of sleep counted, I wasn't having it.  The Manager on Duty quickly quieted them down, but the walls seem to be really thin on the second floor - we didn't have the same issue when we stayed on the first floor.  Just a heads up!


----------



## Dcanoli

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> The discount is not going to end anytime soon.  As long as she is still employed under IHG, it will work.    Just a note, these rates are non-refundable and they take payment up front as soon as you book.  Most hotels don't seem to care about the voucher but just bring it in case.  Just put her name (which you will see on the front page) on the form.  The rates can fluctuate, so if a rate isn't what you thought it would be, keep checking.  Oh, and most discounts aren't offered more than 90 days out.
> 
> It is a great discount in most places and I use it if the employee rate is not available.  The Holiday Inn Downtown Disney is my new favorite!



Shelby,

I just found this thread, and it is amazing!  May we still use the discount?  I am trying to get down to Disney for the 5k in February, but their resort rates are really high at that time of year.

I found an amazing looking HI with bunk beds on Irlo Bronson!  Right now, it's at about $60 night, but I just read on here where you said to try booking on week nights instead.

Is that still true?  I can't wait to hear back from you.  I'm in Georgia too (currently trying to release cabin fever from all the snow)!

You are a sweetheart for offering this!  Thank you so much!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

Dcanoli said:


> Shelby,
> 
> I just found this thread, and it is amazing!  May we still use the discount?  I am trying to get down to Disney for the 5k in February, but their resort rates are really high at that time of year.
> 
> I found an amazing looking HI with bunk beds on Irlo Bronson!  Right now, it's at about $60 night, but I just read on here where you said to try booking on week nights instead.
> 
> Is that still true?  I can't wait to hear back from you.  I'm in Georgia too (currently trying to release cabin fever from all the snow)!
> 
> You are a sweetheart for offering this!  Thank you so much!



Yes, you can still use the discount!   I would just book whenever you are ready and the rate is within your range.


----------



## Dcanoli

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> Yes, you can still use the discount!   I would just book whenever you are ready and the rate is within your range.



YOU ROCK!  Thank you!

I just shared this thread with two of my girlfriends that are going the same weekend.

We are all trying to get some cheap rooms.    You are the best.  TY!


----------



## horseshowmom

Dcanoli said:


> YOU ROCK!  Thank you!
> 
> I just shared this thread with two of my girlfriends that are going the same weekend.
> 
> We are all trying to get some cheap rooms.    You are the best.  TY!



Shelby is definitely great, and we've used the link several times, but I thought I would mention something else to you since you said you were looking at 192 (Irlo Bronson). We just got back from a week in a house at Sunset Lakes.

The house is 5BR/4BA with a pool in a gated community (literally just a few minutes from Animal Kingdom via the Sherbeth Road shortcut). It backs up to one of the lakes. The owner was very accomodating. We paid $100 a night total, but that was for Christmas. He told me that he could be much more flexible for other dates. He also has a 4BR in Emerald Island (even a little closer to AK).

He lists on ebay. Here's a link to a current listing for the 5BR - http://cgi.ebay.com/Orlando-Disney-...00513600916?pt=US_Lodging&hash=item45f801a594

Depending on how long you're staying, you and your friends might want to go in together. Just a thought.


----------



## Dcanoli

horseshowmom said:


> Shelby is definitely great, and we've used the link several times, but I thought I would mention something else to you since you said you were looking at 192 (Irlo Bronson). We just got back from a week in a house at Sunset Lakes.
> 
> The house is 5BR/4BA with a pool in a gated community (literally just a few minutes from Animal Kingdom via the Sherbeth Road shortcut). It backs up to one of the lakes. The owner was very accomodating. We paid $100 a night total, but that was for Christmas. He told me that he could be much more flexible for other dates. He also has a 4BR in Emerald Island (even a little closer to AK).
> 
> He lists on ebay. Here's a link to a current listing for the 5BR - http://cgi.ebay.com/Orlando-Disney-...00513600916?pt=US_Lodging&hash=item45f801a594
> 
> Depending on how long you're staying, you and your friends might want to go in together. Just a thought.



Wow!  Thank you so much.  I might be able to do this if more friends go.

I just e-mailed them!  Thank you!


----------



## horseshowmom

Dcanoli said:


> Wow!  Thank you so much.  I might be able to do this if more friends go.
> 
> I just e-mailed them!  Thank you!



In our case, there were only 4 of us (DH and I, our DD and her DH) in that big house!  

DH and I took the downstairs master suite, and DD and her DH took the upstairs master suite. We LOVED the huge bathrooms (made it hard to come home to my own master bath ).

I picked that house because son-in-law wanted to fish and the owner gave me such a good deal. DH and SiL were very excited about the pool table, etc., but they never even took the covers off. We were just too busy.


----------



## darrius1st

Bump Up


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

I just got back from staying at the Holiday Inn Downtown Disney and had the opportunity to stay in the section with the patios (it isn't the tower section) and they have a great pool view.  I would highly recommend them (unless of course you don't like noise during the busy season as the pool was not busy when we were there).  So, just wanted to let everyone know about that section.  I really love that hotel and the staff is awesome.  

I had some friends stay at the Orange Lake Resort which a lot of people have asked about in this thread.  They liked it, but the resort is huge and having a car is pretty much mandatory.  So, that is something to consider but it is very family friendly according to them and having the kitchenette was nice.  So, I hope that information helps anyone who is trying to make a decision on where to stay.  

I still like the proximity of the Holiday Inn Downtown Disney to the parks.  It isn't the shortest walk to Downtown Disney and the surrounding area, but they have the buses that run as an alternative.


----------



## leanne11

im getting this error....
We're sorry but the page you requested might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

leanne11 said:


> im getting this error....
> We're sorry but the page you requested might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.



I just clicked on the link in my signature and it took me right to the page...so I am not sure why you got that error?


----------



## leanne11

is there a voucher #?..ill try again...i got to 1 page that has yr name but cant seem, to get any farther...


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

leanne11 said:


> is there a voucher #?..ill try again...i got to 1 page that has yr name but cant seem, to get any farther...



So, you don't have the buttons below that list the terms and conditions, print rate voucher and book your reservation now?  It may be something with your browser.  I would recommend printing out a few vouchers to have on hand and then just filling them out as necessary since you have to fill them out anyway as the forms don't populate with data from your reservation.

We will figure this out...I just have a feeling it is your browser...


----------



## leanne11

i deleted my browser history and got in fine...thnx


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

leanne11 said:


> i deleted my browser history and got in fine...thnx



That is great news!


----------



## lam

OMG

I wish I'd seen this thread BEFORE I booked my I-drive hotel!!

I'm going off to do the 'maths' to see if worthwhile cancelling/re-scheduling the booking and using this code instead!!

Thanks

lam


----------



## leanne11

what do i put on the voucher??
IHG Employee*


----------



## richmo

leanne11 said:


> what do i put on the voucher??
> IHG Employee*



If you click the link that gets you to the friends and family page, the webpage that comes up shows the name to put on the voucher.


----------



## brymolmom

Can someone repost the link or tell me what posting # it is?  All the ones I see have been removed on the first page?


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

brymolmom said:


> Can someone repost the link or tell me what posting # it is?  All the ones I see have been removed on the first page?



Look at my signature.  The link is right there.


----------



## brymolmom

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> Look at my signature.  The link is right there.



Thanks Shelby!


----------



## WAMUMOF4

Hi When i click on the link the page comes up but when i click print voucher it is blank can soemone tell me if they are having the same problem it wasn't like this when i looked at it last week?


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

WAMUMOF4 said:


> Hi When i click on the link the page comes up but when i click print voucher it is blank can soemone tell me if they are having the same problem it wasn't like this when i looked at it last week?



Maybe you need to update your Adobe?  I just clicked on the link and it had a preview of the form.  Of course it is never filled out so the form itself is blank and does not populate with data from any reservation(s) you may have made.

I hope it works for you today!


----------



## WAMUMOF4

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> Maybe you need to update your Adobe?  I just clicked on the link and it had a preview of the form.  Of course it is never filled out so the form itself is blank and does not populate with data from any reservation(s) you may have made.
> 
> I hope it works for you today!



Thanks it was adobe i had installed the latest update and that was the problem i forgot that when i installed it last week it caused problems and i had to remove it and then when the update popped i just pushed install again without thinking
All fixed Thanks for your help Have a good day


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

WAMUMOF4 said:


> Thanks it was adobe i had installed the latest update and that was the problem i forgot that when i installed it last week it caused problems and i had to remove it and then when the update popped i just pushed install again without thinking
> All fixed Thanks for your help Have a good day



You too!  Adobe seems to always have updates.  Almost as bad as iTunes! Glad you figured it out!


----------



## WAMUMOF4

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> You too!  Adobe seems to always have updates.  Almost as bad as iTunes! Glad you figured it out!



Hi,
 Just another quick question is it ok to hand write on the voucher or do you have to type in the details and then print? 
Just asking because it says complete and then print voucher.


----------



## horseshowmom

WAMUMOF4 said:


> Hi,
> Just another quick question is it ok to hand write on the voucher or do you have to type in the details and then print?
> Just asking because it says complete and then print voucher.



Since it's a pdf file, you'll have to write it in (unless you want to use a program to unlock the file). Honestly, I've never had a hotel ask for the voucher (I just always make sure I have it just in case).


----------



## WAMUMOF4

horseshowmom said:


> Since it's a pdf file, you'll have to write it in (unless you want to use a program to unlock the file). Honestly, I've never had a hotel ask for the voucher (I just always make sure I have it just in case).



Thanks I just wanted to check since i ended up with it half price didn't want to get a suprise increase because i had filled it out wrong


----------



## LYNNEL2003

Thanks so much for this!! I needed a hotel for the night we arrive in Orlando since our villa is booked only for the next day (we decided to go one day earlier to get a better flight).  Thanks to you, I found a room for us for $60 which I think is a great deal (and we get a hot breakfast buffet too!)

Thanks again!!
Lynne


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

LYNNEL2003 said:


> Thanks so much for this!! I needed a hotel for the night we arrive in Orlando since our villa is booked only for the next day (we decided to go one day earlier to get a better flight).  Thanks to you, I found a room for us for $60 which I think is a great deal (and we get a hot breakfast buffet too!)
> 
> Thanks again!!
> Lynne



I am so glad that you found this too!    Just FYI for anyone staying at Holiday Inn Express, most of our hotels will start having a pancake machine by the end of the month, so now you can have pancakes as part of the hot breakfast too!  They are delicious...I was lucky enough to be a tester.


----------



## greenclan67

Hi Shelby, Thanks again for posting this! We have used this 4 or 5 times now, and love it! We usually use Hilton hotel chains because I can get some deep discounts from them, but I have to say, as of late, they have all been Holiday Inn related! We just spent a night at the Staybridge Suites in Markham for $70.00 and loved it, and they even upgraded our room. This was on our way to Florida 3 weeks ago. Thanks so much. I am hoping this is still here when I plan my vacation this summer!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

greenclan67 said:


> Hi Shelby, Thanks again for posting this! We have used this 4 or 5 times now, and love it! We usually use Hilton hotel chains because I can get some deep discounts from them, but I have to say, as of late, they have all been Holiday Inn related! We just spent a night at the Staybridge Suites in Markham for $70.00 and loved it, and they even upgraded our room. This was on our way to Florida 3 weeks ago. Thanks so much. I am hoping this is still here when I plan my vacation this summer!



I am so glad that this promotion is creating IHG fans and that you are getting such great deals!   That is awesome that the Staybridge Suites upgraded you!  With the vacation season starting, I hope a lot of people end up finding some great deals with our properties and get away for a few days or more...I can't be the only one that is ready for a vacation!


----------



## kathy884

Thanks again for the link!  My parents who were staying at a Holiday Inn resort with an RCI trade (Orange Lake West) needed a hotel for an extra night in Orlando, and I recommended using this link and booking the downtown Disney Holiday Inn and getting a balcony room with a downtown disney view.  With the link they got a rate of $101 rather than $159 and are delighted with the room and location.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

kathy884 said:


> Thanks again for the link!  My parents who were staying at a Holiday Inn resort with an RCI trade (Orange Lake West) needed a hotel for an extra night in Orlando, and I recommended using this link and booking the downtown Disney Holiday Inn and getting a balcony room with a downtown disney view.  With the link they got a rate of $101 rather than $159 and are delighted with the room and location.



Yay! That is a great deal!  I hope they loved the Downtown Disney Holiday Inn!  It is definitely one of my favorites.  It is such a trendy looking hotel!


----------



## creativeinc

Shelby, Do you know if I can use the FF discount on a reservation I've already made? Maybe I could print out the voucher and take it at check in?


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

creativeinc said:


> Shelby, Do you know if I can use the FF discount on a reservation I've already made? Maybe I could print out the voucher and take it at check in?



Try booking a reservation using my link to see if it is any cheaper...if it is, and your current reservation is refundable (some discounts are prepaid only but most rates allow you to cancel by 6 p.m. the day of arrival) then just cancel the old reservation and go with the Friends and Family rate.  The rate is based on availability and is only offered through the reservation system, not through the front desk so you have to book it beforehand.  

If the rates are the same though...take the regular rate and use your Priority Club Card since rewards are not earned with FF rates.  Much better deal for you in the end...plus those points never expire and aren't just for hotel stays!


----------



## creativeinc

Thanks! Our reservation is non-refundable though. I'll just get the points instead!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

creativeinc said:


> Thanks! Our reservation is non-refundable though. I'll just get the points instead!



Nothing wrong with that!  I hope you enjoy the hotel!


----------



## mott

How far in advance do I need to make a friends and family reservation?  Since it is non-refundable, I would like to wait until the last possible time to book.

Thanks for sharing this incredible rate!


----------



## bigsis1970

Shelby thanks so much - My daughter is a JR and we are doing many college visits and this discount is saving us alot.. Just booked Keene, NH for less then $70 a night..


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

mott said:


> How far in advance do I need to make a friends and family reservation?  Since it is non-refundable, I would like to wait until the last possible time to book.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this incredible rate!



You can usually only book it up to 90 days out.  But, you can wait until the day of the reservation, but I would go for a week or two in advance as the closer you get to the date of arrival, the more likely the discount may be closed out.  It all depends.  So, I would book when you feel comfortable.  Again, if the regular rates are the same, go for that over the Friends and Family so that you can get Priority Club points.  They never expire so you will be rewarded at some point. 

It is great that you are all finding deals out there with the discount code!


----------



## cpbjgc

Just a quick thank you for making the FF link available. We used it at the Holiday Inn at Clearwater Beach and saved a lot at a beautiful hotel that was close to the beach. Its great that you can share this opportunity with all of us!


----------



## mott

Just wondering, for those of you that have stayed with Shelby's discount, were you asked for the rate voucher?  And more importantly did anyone ever ask how you know Shelby? Thanks!


----------



## cpbjgc

I did show the rate voucher but was never questioned about it.


----------



## horseshowmom

mott said:


> Just wondering, for those of you that have stayed with Shelby's discount, were you asked for the rate voucher?  And more importantly did anyone ever ask how you know Shelby? Thanks!



No and no (I don't think they really care ).


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

mott said:


> Just wondering, for those of you that have stayed with Shelby's discount, were you asked for the rate voucher?  And more importantly did anyone ever ask how you know Shelby? Thanks!



Just make up a really fun story if they ask...but they know the deal.  I have yet to hear of anyone having to turn in a voucher.  Sometimes I have to book the Friends and Family rate because the Employee Discount isn't available and even then I have never needed a voucher.    If they ask for one and you don't happen to have one, just tell them you will get it to them when you unpack and then just print one out at the hotel business center.  No one seems to care about it.


----------



## bigsis1970

bigsis1970 said:


> Shelby thanks so much - My daughter is a JR and we are doing many college visits and this discount is saving us alot.. Just booked Keene, NH for less then $70 a night..



WE had a GREAT stay once we located the hotel (the road the GPS told us to take was closed down at one end LOL) only thing bad was the pool was closed for renovations and I didn't see that listed on the web site.. I am off to book our summer vacation now by Six Flags New England.. Thanks again for sharing this with us.. Michelle


----------



## Marando4

Thanks so much.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

Marando4 said:


> Thanks so much.



You are very welcome! 

I hope some vacations are getting a bit more affordable due to the discount.


----------



## jerseygirl81

Hi Shelby, I've been reading this thread for a long time awaiting an opportunity to use your great discount.  I was wondering if you know if all the rooms at the H.I. in downtown disney have balconies, it appears so in the pictures but I don't want to assume it.  Have you gone to the pool on any of your stays and if so is it a nice size pool?  I also seem to remember there being a hotel surcharge and I'm not sure if there was a fee to park your car or just for valet parking.  Thanks for your help and for posting this great discount!  Linda


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

jerseygirl81 said:


> Hi Shelby, I've been reading this thread for a long time awaiting an opportunity to use your great discount.  I was wondering if you know if all the rooms at the H.I. in downtown disney have balconies, it appears so in the pictures but I don't want to assume it.  Have you gone to the pool on any of your stays and if so is it a nice size pool?  I also seem to remember there being a hotel surcharge and I'm not sure if there was a fee to park your car or just for valet parking.  Thanks for your help and for posting this great discount!  Linda



No - they don't all have balconies.  I want to say that all of the pool view rooms do.  The first time I stayed, I was in the tower and did not have a balcony.  But, the second time I had a pool view and balcony.  They do not have a resort fee, but parking is $10 a night.  They may waive it for Priority Club members so it can't hurt to ask.  The worst thing they can say is no, right?  For this time of year, I would definitely get a balcony room if I were you.  I always go when it is cold!   I have visited the pool but haven't jumped in but there were quite a few people swimming!  (They had to be from up north because I was freezing )  The pool is fantastic!  It is a zero entry pool so it is really shallow on one end which I would imagine is great for kids and deep on the other side for actual swimming.  It is a pretty big area with a lot of seating so it really seems so nice.

Hope that helps!   Enjoy your trip!


----------



## mandysmom

Any suggestions for an IHG hotel in the Capitol close to the White House? I tried a search on this thread, but couldn't find anything.  We need one room (queen beds preferred) for myself, DH, DD15 and DS18. I looked at the Willard...very nice, but couldn't find any info. about parking.  I'd appreciate any suggestions/feedback.  Thanks!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

mandysmom said:


> Any suggestions for an IHG hotel in the Capitol close to the White House? I tried a search on this thread, but couldn't find anything.  We need one room (queen beds preferred) for myself, DH, DD15 and DS18. I looked at the Willard...very nice, but couldn't find any info. about parking.  I'd appreciate any suggestions/feedback.  Thanks!



The Willard is absolutely fantastic so if it fits your budget, go for it.  They only do valet parking - not self parking - although I do believe that there are some independent parking lots nearby where you could self park maybe for a little cheaper if you preferred.  The Willard is the only IHG hotel I have stayed at in Washington DC.  I absolutely love it!  But, I stayed at the Marriott Courtyard close to the Navy Yard a couple years back and it was very close to the metro, the rooms were fantastic and the parking was reasonable.  Maybe someone else on this thread has stayed in a Holiday Inn Express nearby?


----------



## KimbaLovesDisney

Im not seeing a link or a code, am I missing something?


----------



## richmo

KimbaLovesDisney said:


> Im not seeing a link or a code, am I missing something?



Look at Shelby's post directly above yours.  Click the Friends and Family Rate link just to the right of 'Shelby'.


----------



## mandysmom

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> The Willard is absolutely fantastic so if it fits your budget, go for it.  They only do valet parking - not self parking - although I do believe that there are some independent parking lots nearby where you could self park maybe for a little cheaper if you preferred.  The Willard is the only IHG hotel I have stayed at in Washington DC.  I absolutely love it!  But, I stayed at the Marriott Courtyard close to the Navy Yard a couple years back and it was very close to the metro, the rooms were fantastic and the parking was reasonable.  Maybe someone else on this thread has stayed in a Holiday Inn Express nearby?



Thanks for the feedback, Shelby! I really want to stay at the Willard. I found out that valet parking is $39.99 a day so I'll need to find a cheaper independent parking lot to make this work.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

mandysmom said:


> Thanks for the feedback, Shelby! I really want to stay at the Willard. I found out that valet parking is $39.99 a day so I'll need to find a cheaper independent parking lot to make this work.



I would call the hotel and ask for the concierge.  They can assist you on that one.  They have budgets too and if anyone knows about finding cheaper parking, the employees do!  I hope that everything works out.


----------



## katallo

Hi Shelby,

I haven't taken advantage of this offer and hope you can help with advice for Woodbridge Virginia.  We have a family wedding to attend.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

katallo said:


> Hi Shelby,
> 
> I haven't taken advantage of this offer and hope you can help with advice for Woodbridge Virginia.  We have a family wedding to attend.



That hotel gets great ratings so I don't think you could go wrong with the Holiday Inn Express and Suites.  There aren't any other hotels in our group at least that are a close second choice (unless you don't mind staying 15 miles away).  If you are up for the 15 miles away, I would go with the Staybridge as I personally love the setup and they of course have free breakfast too.  I know when I was looking for rates for my Dad a while back it seemed in that area it was tricky to get the Friends and Family rate.  But, it sounds like you won't be making a last minute reservation so you will have better odds.  My family likes to travel last minute.


----------



## Scrock

Subscribing


----------



## ChicagoCarl

This will be my fourth year travelling to the great city of New Orleans.  Last year I thoroughly enjoyed staying at Holiday Inn Chateau Lemoyne last year and will be staying there again this year.  I have checked the F/F rate and discovered three names.  Anthony, Steve and yourself.  So my question is, if I may be so bold, is...

May I be your friend?


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

ChicagoCarl said:


> This will be my fourth year travelling to the great city of New Orleans.  Last year I thoroughly enjoyed staying at Holiday Inn Chateau Lemoyne last year and will be staying there again this year.  I have checked the F/F rate and discovered three names.  Anthony, Steve and yourself.  So my question is, if I may be so bold, is...
> 
> May I be your friend?



Absolutely Carl!  I am glad that you enjoyed your stay in New Orleans!  I hope you get a better deal this year with the discount and have a fantastic trip.


----------



## katallo

Hi, I took your advice and booked the Holiday Inn in Virginia.  Thank you for sharing your discount.  It's great.  I've printed the Friends and Family Voucher.  Do I just add your name and confirmation number and take it with me to the hotel?  Thanks again!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

katallo said:


> Hi, I took your advice and booked the Holiday Inn in Virginia.  Thank you for sharing your discount.  It's great.  I've printed the Friends and Family Voucher.  Do I just add your name and confirmation number and take it with me to the hotel?  Thanks again!



Yes.  Just have a copy of the form handy just in case they ask for it at the front desk.  I hope that you have a great stay and enjoy the wedding.


----------



## avic77

subscribing....


----------



## breick

Shelby,

Will this worK?  I will be driving by myself from the Midwest to Orlando.  Some days I can drive 12+ hours and not even be tired. But other days 8 hours and road construction is more than enough, so I don't always plan my hotel stops.  I would like to take advantage of the Friends and Family discount.  If I start getting tired, can I make a F&F reservation from my smartphone like 30-60 minutes in advance of my hotel arrival?  Or is that too late to get the F&F discount?  Thanks.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

breick said:


> Shelby,
> 
> Will this worK?  I will be driving by myself from the Midwest to Orlando.  Some days I can drive 12+ hours and not even be tired. But other days 8 hours and road construction is more than enough, so I don't always plan my hotel stops.  I would like to take advantage of the Friends and Family discount.  If I start getting tired, can I make a F&F reservation from my smartphone like 30-60 minutes in advance of my hotel arrival?  Or is that too late to get the F&F discount?  Thanks.



Yes you can.   Some hotels close it out for last minute trips, but many seem to keep it open.  Regardless of travel plans for anyone using this, just keep some blank forms on hand and fill them out if the hotel requires them upon check-in.


----------



## jez4100

Has anyone stayed at the Holiday Inn Express at the Orlando Airport, we have an early morning flight and this hotel looks convenient to the airport.  I was also wondering what time they start serving breakfast.  Thanks for all your help and sharing this awesome discount.


----------



## greenclan67

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> Yes you can.   Some hotels close it out for last minute trips, but many seem to keep it open.  Regardless of travel plans for anyone using this, just keep some blank forms on hand and fill them out if the hotel requires them upon check-in.



I so wish I knew this a couple of days ago when we HAD to stay over because of car trouble in Toronto. I have the papers in the car, and when I called and asked about the family & friend rate, they acted like I was crazy! So I paid rack rate of $169 for the night!
AAAACK, not cool!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

greenclan67 said:


> I so wish I knew this a couple of days ago when we HAD to stay over because of car trouble in Toronto. I have the papers in the car, and when I called and asked about the family & friend rate, they acted like I was crazy! So I paid rack rate of $169 for the night!
> AAAACK, not cool!



Ouch!   I hope you can get reimbursement from your insurance company!  I must admit that even though I work for the company, there are some rates I will never pay to stay at one of our brands and that is definitely one of them.  I stay at competitors in that situation but sometimes you don't have a choice.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

jez4100 said:


> Has anyone stayed at the Holiday Inn Express at the Orlando Airport, we have an early morning flight and this hotel looks convenient to the airport.  I was also wondering what time they start serving breakfast.  Thanks for all your help and sharing this awesome discount.



I would just call them.  I have never stayed at any of our airport hotels.  Usually, most hotels start serving breakfast around 6 a.m.  But, there are several items that they may just be able to get you earlier so it can't hurt to ask.  To be honest though...since I have to get up so early for my races, I just get extra stuff like yogurt and bananas the day before with the help of the front desk if I didn't stay the morning before and store them in the refrigerator in the room (if there is one) for that morning.  Maybe carry some ziploc bags to store some of the cinnamon rolls or pancakes?


----------



## tariqsmom

Hi Shelby,
I clicked the link you provided and was able to access the site. I got as far as selecting my dates and viewing the room rates but when I made a selection the very next page said the following:
 An error occurred.

This is for Friends and Family of employees.You are not authorized to book the reservation using Friends and Family rate.

I am a club member and have booked the Holiday Inn in Walt Disney World- Lake Buena Vista for 8/20-8/26 ( refundable). Am I doing anything wrong?


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

tariqsmom said:


> Hi Shelby,
> I clicked the link you provided and was able to access the site. I got as far as selecting my dates and viewing the room rates but when I made a selection the very next page said the following:
> An error occurred.
> 
> This is for Friends and Family of employees.You are not authorized to book the reservation using Friends and Family rate.
> 
> I am a club member and have booked the Holiday Inn in Walt Disney World- Lake Buena Vista for 8/20-8/26 ( refundable). Am I doing anything wrong?



The only thing that I can think of is that you are trying to book through Priority Club and this rate is not eligible for points.  So, you may try to logout from your page and then access it (you may have to delete cookies depending on your security settings) and try again.  I had that happen once when booking a room through my parents computer since they are PC members.  You will get the benefits of PC when you check in - like the late check-out but maybe it just wants to make sure you can't get points? 

Please keep me posted.  Keeping my fingers crossed that it works this time!


----------



## tariqsmom

Thanks so much.. that worked. Amazing savings!!!


----------



## horseshowmom

tariqsmom said:


> Thanks so much.. that worked. Amazing savings!!!



I agree. I'm a long time Priority Club member, but these rates generally beat anything else I can get. I'm going to be booking 3 rooms for the night of July first and will save over $100 thanks to this rate (close to $150). Shelby's my hero!!!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

horseshowmom said:


> I agree. I'm a long time Priority Club member, but these rates generally beat anything else I can get. I'm going to be booking 3 rooms for the night of July first and will save over $100 thanks to this rate (close to $150). Shelby's my hero!!!



Not sure about a hero, but I am glad that you are all saving money!


----------



## tomparkar

Thank you so much for posting this information. We are planing to trip in next week so It will help me to get good discount on hotels. This is really good that there is lots of hotels are give this discount.


----------



## MrsNick

Just poking my head in to say THANK YOU! DSis and I are taking a road trip next week with our kiddos and got a very good rate at a Holiday Inn Express and Suites at about our halfway point.

Wish I'd known we could hold out for a same day ressie, but on the other hand I would be afraid that we'd try to get a room and they'd be sold out and we'd have nowhere to go with four young children late at night. So I would have been much too nervous to take that gamble. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

MrsNick said:


> Just poking my head in to say THANK YOU! DSis and I are taking a road trip next week with our kiddos and got a very good rate at a Holiday Inn Express and Suites at about our halfway point.
> 
> Wish I'd known we could hold out for a same day ressie, but on the other hand I would be afraid that we'd try to get a room and they'd be sold out and we'd have nowhere to go with four young children late at night. So I would have been much too nervous to take that gamble.
> 
> Thanks again!



Glad you ended up getting a great deal.  I don't blame you with the last minute thing.  I only go that route when my plans change suddenly, but I am a huge planner and like to know where I am staying at least a few weeks in advance.  But, if you were in a situation that wasn't planned, it is nice to know that you could still get the rate.  Just don't ask the front desk for it.  They have no idea what you are talking about and that equates to not getting the discount.


----------



## azdizzymom

Thanks for the link! I knew that finding a friends and family link on disboards was way to go. Book Holiday Inn Express in Knoxville for $40+ taxes LESS than the website. Appreciate it.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

azdizzymom said:


> Thanks for the link! I knew that finding a friends and family link on disboards was way to go. Book Holiday Inn Express in Knoxville for $40+ taxes LESS than the website. Appreciate it.



I hope you like it as much as we did!!  The staff is really nice.  Karen at the Front Desk was great!


----------



## MandAmommy

First off, I am so beyond excited to have found this thread!  Thanks Shelby!  I would love recommendations from anyone that has stayed in the area of WDW as far as which of these hotels would be best. We would need 2 rooms, one with a king bed and some type of sleeper sofa, and the other just with a king. This is my first time in the area, so I would love to be as close as possible but am a little out of my element here!! thanks!


----------



## horseshowmom

MandAmommy said:


> First off, I am so beyond excited to have found this thread!  Thanks Shelby!  I would love recommendations from anyone that has stayed in the area of WDW as far as which of these hotels would be best. We would need 2 rooms, one with a king bed and some type of sleeper sofa, and the other just with a king. This is my first time in the area, so I would love to be as close as possible but am a little out of my element here!! thanks!



Why don't you take a look at the Staybridge Suites in Lake Buena Vista? They have 2BR/2BA suites with a full kitchen and living room with a sleeper sofa plus a free hot breakfast. They are very roomy.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

MandAmommy said:


> First off, I am so beyond excited to have found this thread!  Thanks Shelby!  I would love recommendations from anyone that has stayed in the area of WDW as far as which of these hotels would be best. We would need 2 rooms, one with a king bed and some type of sleeper sofa, and the other just with a king. This is my first time in the area, so I would love to be as close as possible but am a little out of my element here!! thanks!



I would go for the Orange Lake Resort.  It is part of the Holiday Inn Vacations Club group and they have two bedroom/two bath villas.  I know that they have sofa sleepers too so they are perfect for a family.  I hope you are able to get the rate.  I have heard great things.  Plus, it is one of the closest resorts to DTD.


----------



## jez4100

Just wanted to let everyone know that we stayed at the Holiday Inn Express near the Orlando Airport on Conway Road for $56 including taxes.  There was a 7-11 convenience store with a gas station right next door.  We were very happy with the price and location.  Continental breakfast starts at 4 am and full breakfast at 6 am.  We were leaving at 6 am so it was nice to get something to eat before getting to the airport.  The ride to the airport was less than 5 minutes.  I would definitely stay here again.  They did ask for the friends and family printout.  Thanks again for sharing the awesome discount.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

jez4100 said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that we stayed at the Holiday Inn Express near the Orlando Airport on Conway Road for $56 including taxes.  There was a 7-11 convenience store with a gas station right next door.  We were very happy with the price and location.  Continental breakfast starts at 4 am and full breakfast at 6 am.  We were leaving at 6 am so it was nice to get something to eat before getting to the airport.  The ride to the airport was less than 5 minutes.  I would definitely stay here again.  They did ask for the friends and family printout.  Thanks again for sharing the awesome discount.



I am so glad that it worked out and that they offer breakfast much earlier at that location!


----------



## katallo

Thanks so much for sharing this offer with us.  We stayed at the Holiday Inn Express Woodbridge VA and it was great.  Lovely staff and nice rooms!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

katallo said:


> Thanks so much for sharing this offer with us.  We stayed at the Holiday Inn Express Woodbridge VA and it was great.  Lovely staff and nice rooms!



So glad you had a great experience!!   I hope that the wedding was fun too!


----------



## kathy884

Thanks again for the discount!  I just used it to book the Crown Plaza in Clark, NJ -- a property three blocks away from my mother-in-laws house for an upcoming July three night stay.  This saved me about $200 dollars vs. booking retail.

Initially the friends and family discount didn't show up (I was probably looking too far in advance).  Then about a month ago it showed up, but only for kings rooms (not two doubles like we wanted).  But then last week (I checked again) the discount showed up for exactly what we wanted, and I was thrilled and booked a room (great price for this hotel).

By the way, we have stayed at Orange Lake last March (RCI trade -- didn't use the discount), and my parents for an entra night did the Downtown Disney Holiday Inn (used this great discount for that).  Both of these are excellent properties in the Orlando area that we can highly recommend.


----------



## lisacat00MN

Shelby - First, THANK YOU for sharing this!  Second, I already have my room booked for March 2012 at the Staybridge.  Will I need to cancel and re-reserve with using the discount, or can they just adjust my current ressie?

THANKS!!
Lisa


----------



## tripletots

Shelby, Thank you so much for offering this to your DisFriends!  I want to start my vacation a day early and drive to Jacksonville and stay at the Staybridge on Touchton.  But I have to wait and see when my neighbors are going on their vacation.  They petsit for us and if they are gone the week before me I can't leave a day early.  This particular Staybridge wants payment in advance!  

Does anyone know how much of a deposit they require with a prepaid reservation?


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

lisacat00MN said:


> Shelby - First, THANK YOU for sharing this!  Second, I already have my room booked for March 2012 at the Staybridge.  Will I need to cancel and re-reserve with using the discount, or can they just adjust my current ressie?
> 
> THANKS!!
> Lisa



You will have to cancel your current reservation (if you did the prepay option which is cheaper this won't be an option so you will have to use the F&F discount another time) and book the reservation under the F&F link.  I would book that first to ensure that it is offered.  But again, if the rate you are currently paying is very similar or the same (or even less) than the F&F, book the regular rate and get the Priority Club Points.  They never expire and aren't just hotel points...but really can be accrued for nearly anything you want to redeem them for.  The F&F discount is not eligible for Priority Club points.  Since your stay isn't until March, you may have to wait to get the F&F rate, so keep your reservation for now.  Most F&F rates aren't offered more than 90 days out.

Good Luck!

Tripletots- The prepaid charges are going to be whatever the charges are for your entire stay.  So, in this case, one night room & tax.  I kind of find the policy a bit odd - because I searched for that hotel for multiple nights and they had the same policy. Definitely not the norm.


----------



## epraschil

Shelby,
First... thanks so much for this code.  We used it to visit Orange Lake last Nov and we LOVED it!   So much so, the kids want to go back.  However I have check a few dates and keep coming up with the same message, that the date is not available.  Do you know if Orange Lake is no longer participating?


----------



## lisacat00MN

epraschil said:


> Shelby,
> First... thanks so much for this code.  We used it to visit Orange Lake last Nov and we LOVED it!   So much so, the kids want to go back.  However I have check a few dates and keep coming up with the same message, that the date is not available.  Do you know if Orange Lake is no longer participating?



 Shelby - Thanks for the suggestion, I will have to double check my rate and the F&F rate.   I was also having problems with the Orange Lake when I checked it.  Maybe it is as simple as I'm looking too far out.  Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

epraschil said:


> Shelby,
> First... thanks so much for this code.  We used it to visit Orange Lake last Nov and we LOVED it!   So much so, the kids want to go back.  However I have check a few dates and keep coming up with the same message, that the date is not available.  Do you know if Orange Lake is no longer participating?



It is all dependent on availability and most hotels don't offer the discount for stays outside of 90 days.  Just keep trying!  I have had the same scenario for hotels I wanted to stay at and then it suddenly opened up last minute.  Not the ideal situation but with so many choices in the area for hotels, it may be worth booking a regular rate that can be cancelled and then if the F&F becomes available then you can go with that.  It all depends on the time of year, etc.  No hotel has to offer the F&F rate - and no hotel will offer it if they have say 75% of higher occupancy most likely.  So, I hope your determination pays off!


----------



## mtblujeans

No discounts in Spokane, Washington....pooh!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

mtblujeans said:


> No discounts in Spokane, Washington....pooh!



Keep trying if your trip isn't right away.  I can't tell you how many times I have gotten the message that the requested rate is not offered, only to keep checking back each day and finally having it pay off.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mtblujeans

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> Keep trying if your trip isn't right away.  I can't tell you how many times I have gotten the message that the requested rate is not offered, only to keep checking back each day and finally having it pay off.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


Good to know...thanks a bunch!


----------



## tripletots

tripletots said:


> Shelby, Thank you so much for offering this to your DisFriends!  I want to start my vacation a day early and drive to Jacksonville and stay at the Staybridge on Touchton.  But I have to wait and see when my neighbors are going on their vacation.  They petsit for us and if they are gone the week before me I can't leave a day early.  This particular Staybridge wants payment in advance!
> 
> Does anyone know how much of a deposit they require with a prepaid reservation?



Bummer!  I waited to long to make ressies.  This particular Staybridge can no longer accommodate 5 people.  I need two rooms.  

Now where to stay............


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

tripletots said:


> Bummer!  I waited to long to make ressies.  This particular Staybridge can no longer accommodate 5 people.  I need two rooms.
> 
> Now where to stay............



Keep trying...miracles do happen!  But, there are quite a few options in Jacksonville.  I have found the reviews on tripadvisor.com to be quite reliable in terms of our hotels lately so that is something to keep in mind when choosing where you will stay.  Have you tried the Candlewood Suites?  They don't have the breakfast but they may be able to accommodate that amount of guests.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

I hope those of you waiting for discounts, found them!   I just wanted to update if anyone is interested in ever staying in San Diego, one of my friends stayed at the Hotel Indigo this past weekend in the gaslamp district and sent me pictures.  They loved it and I love the design of it.  Indigo is a pretty neat brand in the IHG group.  Maybe one day we will have one in Orlando.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

I stayed at the Crowne Plaza - Anaheim/Garden Grove again this weekend for the Disneyland Half Marathon and enjoyed it just as much as last time - although my trip was a lot shorter!!   The only concern for anyone driving is the parking...they have parties at this place all the time!!  So, parking becomes an issue at night.  If you want to play in the parks at night, I would suggest parking the car in the afternoon if you must have it and take the shuttle instead.  It was like holiday shopping season where you have to stalk people walking to their cars!   But, the hotel is super clean, the beds extra comfortable after a long day in the parks and the staff is top notch!  So, if you are traveling to DL anytime soon, it is definitely one to consider that is fairly close to DL - not easy walking distance but if you like walking blocks!


----------



## CS3SONS

Shelby,
Thanks so much for the code, got a great deal on a room for our first night in Orlando.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

CS3SONS said:


> Shelby,
> Thanks so much for the code, got a great deal on a room for our first night in Orlando.



Where did you stay?  I am glad it worked out for you.  I am contemplating staying at Orange Lake this coming weekend just to check it out for all of you on this thread.  Not sure if I will have time to enjoy it though...so may just go with my favorite Holiday Inn Express & Suites...decisions...decisions...


----------



## horseshowmom

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> Where did you stay?  I am glad it worked out for you.  I am contemplating staying at Orange Lake this coming weekend just to check it out for all of you on this thread.  Not sure if I will have time to enjoy it though...so may just go with my favorite Holiday Inn Express & Suites...decisions...decisions...



Oh, but what nice decisions!


----------



## Christine9125

I am so glad I came across this thread again.  I had forgot all about it.  I used your code a few years ago and checked for our upcoming trip to Tampa, we can save $250.  Thank you so much.

I do have a question, it says we must present voucher at check in, where does this voucher come from?


----------



## richmo

Christine9125 said:


> I do have a question, it says we must present voucher at check in, where does this voucher come from?


If you look Shelby's posts (see 2 posts above yours), click the link by his signature (it says something like Friends and Family rates).  When you get to the IHG site, you'll see another link that says Print Rate Voucher.  That gives you a blank form to fill out...


----------



## Christine9125

richmo said:


> If you look Shelby's posts (see 2 posts above yours), click the link by his signature (it says something like Friends and Family rates).  When you get to the IHG site, you'll see another link that says Print Rate Voucher.  That gives you a blank form to fill out...



Thanks, I couldn't remember what I did the last time.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

I stayed at the Holiday Inn Express Lake Buena Vista (not to be confused with the Holiday Inn Express & Suites Lake Buena Vista East) and I would say it is the second closest IHG property to WDW behind the Holiday Inn Downtown Disney.  It is pretty nice, and the rooms were really clean.  It is closer to a lot more restaurants and still has the great free breakfast.  Overall, we enjoyed our stay.  So, we will try out Orange Lake the next trip in January so that we can report back about that.  I think it will be nice to have a full kitchen.


----------



## kathy884

I used this for the Crown Plaza in Clark, NJ when we went to visit my mother-in-law who lives walking distance from this hotel.  This saved me $200 on my three night stay, and the staff were so wonderful.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

kathy884 said:


> I used this for the Crown Plaza in Clark, NJ when we went to visit my mother-in-law who lives walking distance from this hotel.  This saved me $200 on my three night stay, and the staff were so wonderful.  Thanks so much!



Glad you enjoyed it!  Wow - saving $200 is pretty serious!


----------



## CMKN

Shelby I would like to thank you as well!  I just booked a one night stay at Holiday Inn Express for the tale of October.   We are arriving late into Orlando and couldn't justify spending too much to just sleep for 5 hours -  you just saved us $10 - every penny counts when going to see the mouse!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

CMKN said:


> Shelby I would like to thank you as well!  Every penny counts when going to see the mouse!



You are very welcome!  I definitely know how expensive the Mouse gets - I will know even better in 2012!


----------



## Magalex

Wow I have to keep an eye on this thread. We are really looking forward to a trip to Orlando in June 2012. We usually stay on-site at WDW but this up-coming trip we are including Universal & LegoLand. But we wanted to still stay in our comfort zone of DTD/LBV. Holiday Inn-DTD has been on top on my list because of all the great reviews the hotel receives. I just look at the F&F rate for our week in June. I think we could save about $300. I want 2QN DTD view w/balcony. The only thing that is holding me back is that because the rate is non-refundable. My mother is in a nursing home so I have never paid for a vacation that is non-refundable & I believe in trip insurance. But I will keep this handy. This is great!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

Magalex said:


> Wow I have to keep an eye on this thread. We are really looking forward to a trip to Orlando in June 2012. We usually stay on-site at WDW but this up-coming trip we are including Universal & LegoLand. But we wanted to still stay in our comfort zone of DTD/LBV. Holiday Inn-DTD has been on top on my list because of all the great reviews the hotel receives. I just look at the F&F rate for our week in June. I think we could save about $300. I want 2QN DTD view w/balcony. The only thing that is holding me back is that because the rate is non-refundable. My mother is in a nursing home so I have never paid for a vacation that is non-refundable & I believe in trip insurance. But I will keep this handy. This is great!



The Holiday Inn Downtown Disney usually closes out their F&F rate a month out but probably a bit further out due to June being such a busy time.  So, I would definitely book when you get a bit closer if it is still available.  I don't like to book too far out regardless of if a rate is non-refundable or not.  I am just weird that way.


----------



## bigsis1970

Does anyone know if the HI DTD has a sofa bed in the standard guest rooms or if they have roll aways?


----------



## horseshowmom

Magalex said:


> Wow I have to keep an eye on this thread. We are really looking forward to a trip to Orlando in June 2012. We usually stay on-site at WDW but this up-coming trip we are including Universal & LegoLand. But we wanted to still stay in our comfort zone of DTD/LBV. Holiday Inn-DTD has been on top on my list because of all the great reviews the hotel receives. I just look at the F&F rate for our week in June. I think we could save about $300. I want 2QN DTD view w/balcony. The only thing that is holding me back is that because the rate is non-refundable. My mother is in a nursing home so I have never paid for a vacation that is non-refundable & I believe in trip insurance. But I will keep this handy. This is great!



Consider the Staybridge Suites as well. They have rooms up to 2BR/2BA for very reasonable rates (also through the F&F link). I haven't stayed in that one (stayed in many others though), but the reviews have been very positive. It comes with a free hot breakfast and a full kitchen.


----------



## wow628

Very glad I found this thread, going to try this out for our next trip


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

Bigsis, I know the Holiday Inn DTD has rollaways, but am not aware of any sofabeds being offered.  

As far as Staybridge having full kitchens, they do not because they don't have full size ovens but toaster ovens.  The best option for full kitchens is Orange Lake and they offer multiple bedroom accommodations as well.  

Just stayed at the Holiday Inn Castle property close to Universal but still a reasonable drive to Disney.  It was formerly a Doubletree and we loved it!  We brought my Boston Terrier for the trip since we wouldn't be playing in the parks, just running through them a lot for Marathon weekend.  They sem to put all pets on the same floor which was nice for those with allergies.  I tried out the breakfast buffet and it had a lot of food choices and the fee was reasonable.  We will defnitely be back.  The hotel was clean, as were the rooms.  Nice and comfortable beds too.


----------



## horseshowmom

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> Bigsis, I know the Holiday Inn DTD has rollaways, but am not aware of any sofabeds being offered.
> 
> *As far as Staybridge having full kitchens, they do not because they don't have full size ovens but toaster ovens.*  The best option for full kitchens is Orange Lake and they offer multiple bedroom accommodations as well.



Sorry, my mistake! I thought that one was a Sierra Suites (think that's it) that Staybridge took over (like the one on International Drive). I stayed in that one, and I'm nearly sure it had a regular stove (unlike the normal Staybridge).


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

horseshowmom said:


> Sorry, my mistake! I thought that one was a Sierra Suites (think that's it) that Staybridge took over (like the one on International Drive). I stayed in that one, and I'm nearly sure it had a regular stove (unlike the normal Staybridge).



The one in Lake Buena Vista used to have full ovens but my understanding is that they are all being replaced during the renovation that is currently taking place since the property was so dated.  Residence Inn used to have all suites with full ovens and they seem to be getting rid of those too.  Must be an insurance thing.   It is a nice feature, especially over the holidays.


----------



## katy89

Shelby,

I am in the process of booking a WDW Spring Break vacation for early March and came across your Friends & Family Discount. I am about to graduate college- a.k.a looking for a deal- so I couldn't pass up this offer! 
The rate applies where I am wanting to stay (Holiday Inn LBV Downtown) and I am so excited! However, I wouldn't feel right using your information without asking your permission. Is it okay if I go ahead and book the room? Basically, I'm asking if I can be your friend LOL 

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

katy89 said:


> Shelby,
> 
> I am in the process of booking a WDW Spring Break vacation for early March and came across your Friends & Family Discount. I am about to graduate college- a.k.a looking for a deal- so I couldn't pass up this offer!
> The rate applies where I am wanting to stay (Holiday Inn LBV Downtown) and I am so excited! However, I wouldn't feel right using your information without asking your permission. Is it okay if I go ahead and book the room? Basically, I'm asking if I can be your friend LOL
> 
> Thanks so much!!!



Absolutely!  Anyone is welcome to use the discount.  No permission needed.    I hope that helps you save a ton of money!   You will love that hotel!


----------



## stacy347

Shelby, I just wanted to say thanks for posting this!  
I used this over the holidays when I went to pick my oldest up from college.  We got a room at the Holiday Inn Express in Mackinaw City for only $50.xx for the night, which was a great deal to start with, but when we got there, they upgraded us to Club Level in a 2 room suite, with fireplace and balcony.  It was so nice, and we hope to do it again!  Thank you so much!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

stacy347 said:


> Shelby, I just wanted to say thanks for posting this!
> I used this over the holidays when I went to pick my oldest up from college.  We got a room at the Holiday Inn Express in Mackinaw City for only $50.xx for the night, which was a great deal to start with, but when we got there, they upgraded us to Club Level in a 2 room suite, with fireplace and balcony.  It was so nice, and we hope to do it again!  Thank you so much!



Glad you enjoyed it!  Debating whether to stay there or not if I visit for a Half Marathon...sounds like it is a fantastic place to stay so I am happy you posted!


----------



## thewigs007

Why wasn't this poster banned from ever posting on this site again. I know ppl that have posted information about other properties just as an FYI and their ID was banned from ever posting on this DIS site.

BTW......I'm sure Friends and Family means immediate Friends and was not meant to extend it to an on-line forum.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

thewigs007 said:


> Why wasn't this poster banned from ever posting on this site again. I know ppl that have posted information about other properties just as an FYI and their ID was banned from ever posting on this DIS site.
> 
> BTW......I'm sure Friends and Family means immediate Friends and was not meant to extend it to an on-line forum.



This is extended to everyone - and that includes anyone - and I should know as it is my discount.  If you look at the terms in my signature, you will see that anyone is welcome to use the code...sorry that you find this thread offensive, like so many you choose to post in, but it has been going for many years now.   It isn't for specific properties, but rather the entire IHG family.  If you choose to use it or not, it is not my concern or anyone else's.  I don't get credit for it, nor does anyone else at IHG.  It isn't solicitation...I personally don't stay at IHG properties all the time and yet, I still have my job!   I like saving money...and it appears that I am not the only one!  Hopefully this is the only bump in this thread.


----------



## horseshowmom

thewigs007 said:


> Why wasn't this poster banned from ever posting on this site again. I know ppl that have posted information about other properties just as an FYI and their ID was banned from ever posting on this DIS site.
> 
> BTW......I'm sure Friends and Family means immediate Friends and was not meant to extend it to an on-line forum.



Low count and such a negative post? Sounds like a troll to me. 




Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> This is extended to everyone - and that includes anyone - and I should know as it is my discount.  If you look at the terms in my signature, you will see that anyone is welcome to use the code...sorry that you find this thread offensive, like so many you choose to post in, but it has been going for many years now.   It isn't for specific properties, but rather the entire IHG family.  If you choose to use it or not, it is not my concern or anyone else's.  I don't get credit for it, nor does anyone else at IHG.  It isn't solicitation...I personally don't stay at IHG properties all the time and yet, I still have my job!   I like saving money...and it appears that I am not the only one!  Hopefully this is the only bump in this thread.



Thank you from those of us that you've helped. I'll be using this again next week and have used it many times in the past.


----------



## HeyMickeyUSoFine

Wow.....there's always one person. 

Shelby, I haven't used the discount yet but planned on it at some point. Thank you for wanting to help people save money. These are difficult times and there's nothing like a vacation and spending time with your family and loved ones to help people relieve stress and re-invigorate themselves. You're a great person. Thanks!!


----------



## thewigs007

horseshowmom said:


> Low count and such a negative post? Sounds like a troll to me.
> 
> 
> Thank you from those of us that you've helped. I'll be using this again next week and have used it many times in the past.



Sorry.....I'm not a TROLL.
So, ppl on this site are judged by there post counts here?  Wow....that isn't very Disney Friendly. I'm sure you had a low count at one time.

My comment was questioning the use of a link. I personally know a couple of ppl that had posted a similar type of link with info that could be helpful and they were banned from the DIS forum.

I guess it depends on what day it is and what moderator is in the room viewing the posts.


----------



## horseshowmom

thewigs007 said:


> Sorry.....I'm not a TROLL.
> So, ppl on this site are judged by there post counts here?  Wow....that isn't very Disney Friendly. I'm sure you had a low count at one time.
> 
> My comment was questioning the use of a link. I personally know a couple of ppl that had posted a similar type of link with info that could be helpful and they were banned from the DIS forum.
> 
> I guess it depends on what day it is and what moderator is in the room viewing the posts.



If you had actually read through this thread, you would have seen that Shelby makes it very clear that this discount is available to anyone. I dare say Shelby would know more about it than you would. I can't imagine how the sharing of a discount would be considered as advertising.

Further, if the people you knew were banned, I'm quite sure the moderators had a good reason for doing so. Considering this thread has been running for a very long time, I don't think "_I guess it depends on what day it is and what moderator is in the room viewing the posts_" would apply in this case. 

And, yes, when someone is a very new poster and makes a point of attacking others, there is always a question of whether they are a troll. I definitely had a low post count at one time, but I didn't attack others for no reason.


----------



## mickeyluv

Shelby...I very much appreciate your generosity and wanting to help others!  I have used the F&F rate once in the past and have an upcoming trip with my daughter's VB team.  I wanted to ask you if I could let the parents of my daughter's VB team know about this discount?  I booked a room already with HIE where we are going and remembered your post so I went and checked on the F&F rate and I will be saving about $30 so I am going to cancel my original reservation and book through your link!  Thank you!!  But I did want to ask first if I could let the parents know of your link so they could save also.  It's about 9 families all together including ours.  Just PM me or reply to this post so I will know if I can or if I cannot.  obviously I won't be upset if you say no....it's your discount so therefore your call!


----------



## greenclan67

Hi Shelby, I just want to say THANK YOU for sharing this with us!! I have used it on a few occasions, my sister and brother and families have used it, we truly appreciate, and please ignore any negative comments. It benefits so many of us here to save $20, $30 or whatever off a hotel stay. We wouldn't be able to travel if I didn't look around for discounts and so on! Thank you so much!


----------



## hockeymomNS

I also want to thank you Shelby.
It isn't uncommon at all to recommend vendors, especially for any type of accommodations. Gee if you read any of the condo/townhouse/vacation home threads, there are an over abundance. I think we all just want to help each other have the best Disney experience ever.

fyi, I am hosting the first Canadian GKTW meet and one of the closest hotels is a Holiday Inn Express, why wouldn't I pass this savings along to those wanting to attend??


----------



## mickeyluv

Shelby, I have one more question I'm hoping you can answer.  The hotel we're needing for my daughter's VB tournament is the HIE in Mt. Airy on EMS Drive.  They do allow pets for an extra $25 fee (1st floor only).  Do you know if I put in requests on the F&F link is that would work and could I call them after making the reservation to confirm that we can take our dog?  I would hate to book it and him go along only to find out when we get there that he's not allowed, you know what I mean.  Thanks!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

I have never had any problems just showing up, and always put notes in the reservation.  It certainly wouldn't hurt to call them, but they cant turn you away even with their policy being what it is.  We have no way of linking pet requests with room reservations so they would have to place you on another floor if that happened.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

I just stayed at the Holiday Inn and Suites Santa Ana-Orange County Airport.  It is about 10 minutes from Disneyland and it was great. The room was nice and clean and spacious, but what made it was the staff.  We had a problem with the door lock not locking on our door when we left this morning for the Tinkerbell and obviously at 3:30 am, you have no maintenance and as a former hotel employee, I know that lock malfunctions can take hours or sometimes days to resolve.  But the night auditor saw that the adjoining room was vacant, gave us that key and personally went up to lock the deadbolt from inside our room, open up the adjoining door so that we could access the room after the race.  So awesome.  You don't often get that service at a $300/night hotel and I didn't expect to get it at Holiday Inn!  So impressed and I will stay there again.  It may not be super close, but you can't beat exceptional service!


----------



## stacy347

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> Glad you enjoyed it!  Debating whether to stay there or not if I visit for a Half Marathon...sounds like it is a fantastic place to stay so I am happy you posted!



We had to unexpectedly stay here again this past weekend, and used your F&F rate, so thanks again!
And, we were just as impressed this time...I think you'll love it if you decide to stay there!


----------



## LucyBC80

Thank you so much for sharing this with us! I'm used to stay at a HI when I go to the US and my experiences have always been good ones. I have to wait a few more months but I'll definitely use this to book my hotel in Orlando.

I plan on booking the HI Nearest Universal using my points to pay for the first 10 days, your rate to book the last 5 and then head to POFQ for the last 5 days of my stay!

Has anyone stayed at this particular HI? Any review would be appreciated.


----------



## KingK12

hockeymomNS said:


> I also want to thank you Shelby.
> It isn't uncommon at all to recommend vendors, especially for any type of accommodations. Gee if you read any of the condo/townhouse/vacation home threads, there are an over abundance. I think we all just want to help each other have the best Disney experience ever.
> 
> fyi, I am hosting the first Canadian GKTW meet and one of the closest hotels is a Holiday Inn Express, why wouldn't I pass this savings along to those wanting to attend??




I am interested in attending trying to arrange the details!!!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

You are all welcome!  Glad that you are all getting good use out of the discount.


----------



## melitzadiego

Shelby thanks so very much for caring about others enough to share such a great discount!  question where it asks the members name all we have to write is Shelby?  or is there something else I should be using?


thanks so ver much, about to book Orange Lake


----------



## hockeymomNS

What do I have to take with me Shelby?


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

Just take the authorization form to the hotel and yes, you put my name in that spot.  Most hotels don't seem to ask for the form, but keep a blank one just in case!  Please let me know how Orange Lake is...I haven't had a chance to stay there yet.  I always change my mind and cancel to stay at another IHG property because I am usually there for a couple days.  It seems like a great place to vacation for a week or more.


----------



## jpdeg99

Wow, Shelby, Thank you! I just stumbled across this thread, followed your link, and discovered that we can do a couple of trips using your discount. THANK YOU ! We'll probably spend a week in Pensacola Beach in April, though the Holiday Inn Lake Buena Vista Downtown is a strong possibility. We'll probably use it there next February as well. This discount rocks, and gets us our room, for a week, at under $1,000. So, thank you!

Did I mention - Thank you!?


----------



## horseshowmom

jpdeg99 said:


> Wow, Shelby, *Thank you*! I just stumbled across this thread, followed your link, and discovered that we can do a couple of trips using your discount. *THANK YOU* ! We'll probably spend a week in Pensacola Beach in April, though the Holiday Inn Lake Buena Vista Downtown is a strong possibility. We'll probably use it there next February as well. This discount rocks, and gets us our room, for a week, at under $1,000. So, *thank you*!
> 
> *Did I mention - Thank you!?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> That is EXACTLY the way I feel everytime I use it!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

You are both very welcome!


----------



## mommycrawford

Hi Shelby!  You posting this is really wonderful for so many!  Thank you for sharing!

...I keep getting an error report when I try to print out the voucher  ...any thoughts?

TIA!


----------



## mommycrawford

Tried today, and it worked!

Thanks for your thoughtfulness!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

mommycrawford said:


> Tried today, and it worked!
> 
> Thanks for your thoughtfulness!



So happy that got resolved!


----------



## TamaraQT

Shelby,

Thank you so much for your generosity with sharing your friends and family discount.  I am currently thinking about using the discount for Orange Lake in Kissimme for 4days and 3 nights.  Your discount makes the daily rate so much more affordable.  My only concern is the fact of everything being non-refundable.  I know you don't have any control over that at all. I just have to make up my mind on what I want to do.  But I am so grateful to you for sharing the discount. Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

TamaraQT said:


> Shelby,
> 
> Thank you so much for your generosity with sharing your friends and family discount.  I am currently thinking about using the discount for Orange Lake in Kissimme for 4days and 3 nights.  Your discount makes the daily rate so much more affordable.  My only concern is the fact of everything being non-refundable.  I know you don't have any control over that at all. I just have to make up my mind on what I want to do.  But I am so grateful to you for sharing the discount. Thanks a bunch!!!



Definitely book only when you are 100% sure that you will use the benefit.  I hope your plans are finalized soon!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

Just got back from a stay at the Holiday Inn Resort Lake Buena Vista and I must say that it is great.  They just renovated and so everything is nice and updated and walking into their lobby was quite a welcoming site.  I stayed here for my first trip to WDW when it was a Sunspree so a huge change!  They do have a resort fee, but so much is included.  We had an interior corridor room with a view of the pool and they had events nearly every hour.  Movies at the pool, different games, etc.  I would say that it is perfect for families.  If you need a lot of peace and quiet, make sure you don't get a room close to the pool.  But, even then, it wasn't horrible IMO.  Really loved this hotel and was happy that I checked it out.


----------



## TamaraQT

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> Just got back from a stay at the Holiday Inn Resort Lake Buena Vista and I must say that it is great.  They just renovated and so everything is nice and updated and walking into their lobby was quite a welcoming site.  I stayed here for my first trip to WDW when it was a Sunspree so a huge change!  They do have a resort fee, but so much is included.  We had an interior corridor room with a view of the pool and they had events nearly every hour.  Movies at the pool, different games, etc.  I would say that it is perfect for families.  If you need a lot of peace and quiet, make sure you don't get a room close to the pool.  But, even then, it wasn't horrible IMO.  Really loved this hotel and was happy that I checked it out.



Thanks for the info Shelby.  I will definitely add it to my list of possibilities for future trips.  Update:  I was unable to book a stay at Orange Lake.  By the time I made up my mind, the rates had increased and it was no longer affordable even with the friends and family discount.    However, I am hopeful the discount is still available next year.  If so, I will make my mind up and lock it in early before rates increase.  I thank you so much for sharing the discount.  And, I am glad you enjoyed the Holiday Inn @ Lake Buena Vista!!!!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

TamaraQT said:


> Thanks for the info Shelby.  I will definitely add it to my list of possibilities for future trips.  Update:  I was unable to book a stay at Orange Lake.  By the time I made up my mind, the rates had increased and it was no longer affordable even with the friends and family discount.    However, I am hopeful the discount is still available next year.  If so, I will make my mind up and lock it in early before rates increase.  I thank you so much for sharing the discount.  And, I am glad you enjoyed the Holiday Inn @ Lake Buena Vista!!!!



Keep trying if your trip is still in the future.  I have had that happen before where the rates went back up (including with my stay last weekend) and I just gambled a bit and waited and all of a sudden, the rates started to appear again!  You just never know.  There doesn't seem to be any pattern to when they are available and when they aren't.  Same thing happened with my plane tickets.


----------



## yogi3323

Shelby - did you have any luck getting the employee rate at Orange Lake Resorts?  My wife is a Hotel GM in NY and I wasn't sure if that $39 - $59 per night rate is offered at Orange Lakes


----------



## accarson

Shelby thank you so much for sharing F&F discount. DH and I stayed at newly renovated Holiday Inn VA Beach Oceanside great hotel!!!


----------



## maenzoe

Thanks, Shelby, for sharing this discount with us. I just booked the Holiday Inn near Downtown Disney with a great rate!

Jamie


----------



## hockeymomNS

Thank you for sharing Shelby. I just stayed at the Crowne Plaza in Tampa and it was super!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

yogi3323 said:


> Shelby - did you have any luck getting the employee rate at Orange Lake Resorts?  My wife is a Hotel GM in NY and I wasn't sure if that $39 - $59 per night rate is offered at Orange Lakes



Yes.  I have been offered it and then changed my mind.  It is a higher tier, you aren't going to ever see a $39 rate for that resort.  But, most of the properties in the area do have the lowest rate.  I would suggest having her e-mail the GM of the property if it isn't showing up and you need to book.  I am quite intrigued by the lazy river...

So glad that so many of you are finding great deals right now.  I do love the newly renovated rooms!  So much better!   You will love the Downtown Disney property!  

Before I forget...if anyone is going to Springfield, IL, I stayed in the Crowne Plaza and it was very nice.  Those beds are like clouds.  Not sure if that is why I slept so well or if the whole 10 hour drive was the cause.   Either way, if you are going to visit the Capitol with the kids this summer, it is a nice area and one I can't wait to go back to.  Sightseeing while running a Half Marathon isn't quite the same thing and I would love to explore that city more.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

Just got back from a stay at the Holiday Inn Columbia-East, MO.  If anyone is visiting "Mizzou" or University of Missouri for those of us not in the know , it is a wonderful hotel in a great location.  It is two years old now but I loved the interior design and room setups.  Very clean, although the street it is on is new, so the GPS gets a bit confused.  If you are in the area and wish to try this location out, follow the billboards, not your GPS.   Either way, I was very impressed with this location and would stay there again in a heartbeat.


----------



## mickeyluv

Just  wondering if anyone  has used this certificate at any hot els in NY and if so what was your experience and what hotel was it?


----------



## disneyfreak7

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> Just got back from a stay at the Holiday Inn Columbia-East, MO.  If anyone is visiting "Mizzou" or University of Missouri for those of us not in the know , it is a wonderful hotel in a great location.  It is two years old now but I loved the interior design and room setups.  Very clean, although the street it is on is new, so the GPS gets a bit confused.  If you are in the area and wish to try this location out, follow the billboards, not your GPS.   Either way, I was very impressed with this location and would stay there again in a heartbeat.



I have to agree with you. just visited Mizzou and stayed here early May. loved the hotel!


----------



## mickeyluv

Has anyone used this certificate to stay in New York?  If so what hotel and would you recommend it?  Thanks so much!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

mickeyluv said:


> Has anyone used this certificate to stay in New York?  If so what hotel and would you recommend it?  Thanks so much!



I don't know anyone who has used the forms in a hotel in NYC (I am guessing that is what you are referring to) but as far as IHG properties, they all come highly recommended. It is a very nice market for IHG.  I don't think there is a bad location...at least all of my colleagues are very honest about each of the properties and are among the pickiest people I know.  I have a bit of time before I am staying in NYC, so can't give a personal recommendation yet.   Good Luck and be sure to let us know if you did stay at an IHG property.


----------



## valree

*Shelby*, thanks again for sharing your discount.  I just recommended the Holiday Inn DTD in another thread and realized that I never followed up on this thread when we stayed there in 2010 (shame on me!).  Our stay was great, and the hotel was super clean.  I would definitely stay there again in the future!

Thanks again for sharing the discount!  I was able to save lots of money on that trip!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

valree said:


> *Shelby*, thanks again for sharing your discount.  I just recommended the Holiday Inn DTD in another thread and realized that I never followed up on this thread when we stayed there in 2010 (shame on me!).  Our stay was great, and the hotel was super clean.  I would definitely stay there again in the future!
> 
> Thanks again for sharing the discount!  I was able to save lots of money on that trip!



Thanks for updating the thread, Valree!  That is one of my favorite hotels at Walt Disney World!  Glad you enjoyed it too!


----------



## darrius1st

bump


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

Just wanted to share that I stayed at the Holiday Inn Express and Suites Lenior City, TN last weekend and it was very nice.  It is close to the Smoky Mountains and a good alternative if you want to avoid the hustle and bustle of staying in Pigeon Forge or Gatlinburg.


----------



## sorul82?

Hi there.  Is there an updated post with a new link?  Thanks bunches.


----------



## Mrs D

sorul82? said:
			
		

> Hi there.  Is there an updated post with a new link?  Thanks bunches.



The link is in Rupert B Puppenstein's signature.


----------



## sorul82?

Mrs D said:


> The link is in Rupert B Puppenstein's signature.



Well I'm just a ding dong!  Thank you for showing me the way.


----------



## Mrs D

sorul82? said:
			
		

> Well I'm just a ding dong!  Thank you for showing me the way.



Sometimes we all need a flashing arrow!


----------



## webprinter

Thanks so much for the discount.  We stayed at the Holiday Inn Express in Greensboro, NC and enjoyed it.


----------



## simpsonps121

Awesome link!!  Thanks a ton!


----------



## jez4100

We stayed at the Holiday Inn Capitol in Washington DC a few weeks ago and we weren't able to use the friends and family discount but it was a very nice hotel in close proximity to everything.  We were able to park the car and walk all weekend.  My kids also loved the fact that McDonald's was right next door.  We plan on using the friends and family discount for our drive down to Disney next month, thank you so much for sharing the discount.


----------



## mickeyluv

jez4100 said:


> We stayed at the Holiday Inn Capitol in Washington DC a few weeks ago and we weren't able to use the friends and family discount but it was a very nice hotel in close proximity to everything.  We were able to park the car and walk all weekend.  My kids also loved the fact that McDonald's was right next door.  We plan on using the friends and family discount for our drive down to Disney next month, thank you so much for sharing the discount.



Just wondering, why could you not use the certificate?   would the hotel not let you?  I'm hoping to use it when we go to NY in August.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

jez4100 said:


> We stayed at the Holiday Inn Capitol in Washington DC a few weeks ago and we weren't able to use the friends and family discount but it was a very nice hotel in close proximity to everything.  We were able to park the car and walk all weekend.  My kids also loved the fact that McDonald's was right next door.  We plan on using the friends and family discount for our drive down to Disney next month, thank you so much for sharing the discount.



That was perfect timing!  Sorry you didn't get the rate.   I was just researching our properties in the DC area for a race in October.  I hope you don't have a problem getting the discount at Disney.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

mickeyluv said:


> Just wondering, why could you not use the certificate?   would the hotel not let you?  I'm hoping to use it when we go to NY in August.



It isn't a certificate and the room is booked ahead of time and is always subject to availability.  The form that you have to bring to the hotel (which sometimes they collect, sometimes they don't) is simply a blank form that you write your information into.  It isn't a coupon.  The front desk is going to give you a deer in the headlights look if you try to get them to honor the friends and family rate when it hasn't been booked that way.  The rate differs and is not a set rate all the time.  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## mickeyluv

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> It isn't a certificate and the room is booked ahead of time and is always subject to availability.  The form that you have to bring to the hotel (which sometimes they collect, sometimes they don't) is simply a blank form that you write your information into.  It isn't a coupon.  The front desk is going to give you a deer in the headlights look if you try to get them to honor the friends and family rate when it hasn't been booked that way.  The rate differs and is not a set rate all the time.  Hope that makes sense.



yes that makes sense & I appreciate your generosity!  so as long as I go the the F&F link that is listed in your signature , they are showing availability for the discounted rate, and we book it through that website then we're good?  I'm looking at the Holiday Inn on 57th Strest in NY for August and it's showing a discounted rate at $196.83.  If I go ahead and book it now I'll get that rate correct?


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

mickeyluv said:


> yes that makes sense & I appreciate your generosity!  so as long as I go the the F&F link that is listed in your signature , they are showing availability for the discounted rate, and we book it through that website then we're good?  I'm looking at the Holiday Inn on 57th Strest in NY for August and it's showing a discounted rate at $196.83.  If I go ahead and book it now I'll get that rate correct?



Yes.  But, before you book just double check and see what the regular rate comes up as.  If it is similar, or the same, or of course lower, book that because it is eligible for Priority Club points.  They never expire so you can add them up as long as you want to and buy things later using them.  F&F is not eligible for any points.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

Thought I would add the Intercontinental Chicago O'Hare to the list of hotels I recommend...who knew an airport hotel would be so fantastic?  I have always heard horror stories about noise, etc., but the only way I knew that we were by the airport was when I looked out the window and saw the taxiway!  Couldn't hear the engine noises one bit!  Wasn't much of a distance to downtown Chicago and was very close to one of the nicer malls in the area, Woodfield.  It is a beautiful hotel and the rooms were so comfy.  I wouldn't hesitate to stay there again!


----------



## sksjasams

Thank you for the discount code, Shelby!

I was looking at Staybridge Suites Lake Buena Vista for a week in mid-Jan.  2 bedroom/2 bath suite.  It looks perfect for our family, but even with the code it is way over our budget.

Do you think the prices will come down for this hotel as it gets closer to January, or are those prices typical?  

Thank you for any input and advice!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

sksjasams said:


> Thank you for the discount code, Shelby!
> 
> I was looking at Staybridge Suites Lake Buena Vista for a week in mid-Jan.  2 bedroom/2 bath suite.  It looks perfect for our family, but even with the code it is way over our budget.
> 
> Do you think the prices will come down for this hotel as it gets closer to January, or are those prices typical?
> 
> Thank you for any input and advice!



There isn't a set threshold for each hotel like they have with say, my employee rate.  You are trying to book pretty far in advance, so just hold out and keep trying.  But, keep in mind that two room suites are usually limited in number regardless of the brand or property, so that request may be working against you getting the best deal.  Another resort to try looking for availability is the Orange Lake Resort.  They have villas with full kitchens from one bedrooms to three.  Just look at the regular rates too, there may be better deals booking for points than with the Friends and Family rate.  Doesn't make sense, but it happens!  Hope that helps!


----------



## horseshowmom

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> Yes.  But, before you book just double check and see what the regular rate comes up as.  If it is similar, or the same, or of course lower, book that because it is eligible for Priority Club points.  They never expire so you can add them up as long as you want to and buy things later using them.  F&F is not eligible for any points.




I agree. I have sometimes found cheaper rates although most of the time the FF rate is the best, and we've used it a bunch of times. 




sksjasams said:


> Thank you for the discount code, Shelby!
> 
> I was looking at Staybridge Suites Lake Buena Vista for a week in mid-Jan.  2 bedroom/2 bath suite.  It looks perfect for our family, but even with the code it is way over our budget.
> 
> Do you think the prices will come down for this hotel as it gets closer to January, or are those prices typical?
> 
> Thank you for any input and advice!



Another suggestion to go along with what Shelby told you. Have you looked at vacationupgrades.com? If you look on this board, lots of people have used him (Ken Price) and gotten great deals at Wyndham Bonnet Creek. We've stayed there twice and loved it (although I went through ebay).

I sent some friends there recently. They were able to get a 3BR/3BA for $120 a night and loved the place (and me for recommmending it! ).


----------



## sksjasams

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> There isn't a set threshold for each hotel like they have with say, my employee rate.  You are trying to book pretty far in advance, so just hold out and keep trying.  But, keep in mind that two room suites are usually limited in number regardless of the brand or property, so that request may be working against you getting the best deal.  Another resort to try looking for availability is the Orange Lake Resort.  They have villas with full kitchens from one bedrooms to three.  Just look at the regular rates too, there may be better deals booking for points than with the Friends and Family rate.  Doesn't make sense, but it happens!  Hope that helps!



Thank you for the info, Shelby!  I think I will hold out for a while.  I do have AAA so I could get that discount for a bit more that FF, but it can be cancelled.  We could get by with a one bedroom suite easily, if the bedroom had two queens.  That seems to be harder to come by, which is why I was looking at the two bedrooms.  I would like to get closer to $120/night at most.

I looked up the  Orange Lake Resort...it looks very nice!  So does Bonnet Creek (thank you for the suggestion horseshowmom!).  But...we never travel, so I really wanted the chance to stay in a hotel, rather than a time share/condo, and the free breakfast is a bonus too.  

Please let me know if you have any other suggestions or advice!  Thank you!!


----------



## horseshowmom

sksjasams said:


> Thank you for the info, Shelby!  I think I will hold out for a while.  I do have AAA so I could get that discount for a bit more that FF, but it can be cancelled.  We could get by with a one bedroom suite easily, if the bedroom had two queens.  That seems to be harder to come by, which is why I was looking at the two bedrooms.  I would like to get closer to $120/night at most.
> 
> I looked up the  Orange Lake Resort...it looks very nice!  So does Bonnet Creek (thank you for the suggestion horseshowmom!).  But...we never travel, so I really wanted the chance to stay in a hotel, rather than a time share/condo, and the free breakfast is a bonus too.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any other suggestions or advice!  Thank you!!



FWIW, I actually love Staybridge Suites and stay in them frequently. They generally have a very good hot breakfast. The 2BR suites also have 2BA which can be very handy, and they are very spacious. That particular property is in a good location too.

If I were you, I would go ahead and make a reservation with my AAA. Keep checking rates regularly (not only on F&F but also on the hotel's website, because they do change from time to time). That way, your room is reserved, but you can cancel it at any point.

The nice thing about Bonnet Creek is that it has transportation to the parks so you don't have to pay to park if you don't want to. Also, it is very much a resort with pools, miniature golf, lazy river, kids' activities, etc. Of course, it doesn't have maid service, but I love having the washer/dryer (makes it easy to pack less). To each their own, of course!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

horseshowmom said:


> FWIW, I actually love Staybridge Suites and stay in them frequently. They generally have a very good hot breakfast. The 2BR suites also have 2BA which can be very handy, and they are very spacious. That particular property is in a good location too.
> 
> If I were you, I would go ahead and make a reservation with my AAA. Keep checking rates regularly (not only on F&F but also on the hotel's website, because they do change from time to time). That way, your room is reserved, but you can cancel it at any point.
> 
> The nice thing about Bonnet Creek is that it has transportation to the parks so you don't have to pay to park if you don't want to. Also, it is very much a resort with pools, miniature golf, lazy river, kids' activities, etc. Of course, it doesn't have maid service, but I love having the washer/dryer (makes it easy to pack less). To each their own, of course!



I love Staybridge Suites as well for the breakfast although I like the Pancake Maker much more with Holiday Inn Express.   I don't know why it is so much fun, but it is.  That breakfast keeps getting better and better.  If a Kitchen isn't necessary, it may be more budget friendly to get adjoining rooms.  For IHG, your choice with free breakfast is going to be the Staybridge Suites LBV, or the various Holiday Inn Express properties.  

You have a double edged sword booking the AAA rate...they don't have a lot of two bedroom suites, so you book one and maybe that leaves one available or they all sell out.  The rate will never get better because there will be no availability.  I would try that strategy with room types that have more availability like studios, but I would be prepared to pay for the AAA rate if you do book the two bedroom.  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## summerrluvv

Weird, I replied to this thread a couple of hours ago and it's not here.  

Thanks for posting this and letting us use the discount.  I'm booking for FL later this month.  What do I put under name on the certificate? Just Shelby?


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

summerrluvv said:


> Weird, I replied to this thread a couple of hours ago and it's not here.
> 
> Thanks for posting this and letting us use the discount.  I'm booking for FL later this month.  What do I put under name on the certificate? Just Shelby?



When you click the link to the site for Friends and Family, it says my name right there.


----------



## summerrluvv

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> When you click the link to the site for Friends and Family, it says my name right there.



I need new glasses LOL! Thanks!!!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

summerrluvv said:


> I need new glasses LOL! Thanks!!!



No problem.


----------



## robinb

Hey Shelby!  I was searching for info on the Orange Lake Resorts and came across this thread.  Thanks so much for your link!  I can get a 2-bedroom for only $75 per night .


----------



## dogodisney

Is the discount not avaiable anymore? I checked last week and it worked but this mornong I have been trying but the link is invalid.

Thanks.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

robinb said:


> Hey Shelby!  I was searching for info on the Orange Lake Resorts and came across this thread.  Thanks so much for your link!  I can get a 2-bedroom for only $75 per night .



That is a great deal!  



> Is the discount not avaiable anymore? I checked last week and it worked but this mornong I have been trying but the link is invalid.
> 
> Thanks.



It is.  I think that the website was having issues...but I updated the link just in case.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

I just got back from the Marine Corps Marathon and stayed in Rosslyn (Arlington), VA at the Holiday Inn.  It is a great hotel with a very helpful staff,  free parking and is very close to the Rosslyn Metro station.  Just a note though, any hotel in that area is in the flight line for DCA, so although I didn't think the plane noise was horrible, it may be for some.  Highly recommend it if you need a location close to the Metro.


----------



## dogodisney

It is working now. Thank you!


----------



## sams3579

Thanks


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

I stayed at the Holiday Inn Maingate East this past weekend, and just thought I would share the overall experience so that if people are looking at hotels, they know what to expect.  

This one is right across from Celebration, so it is really close to the parks, particularly Epcot and Hollywood Studios.  It has been redone and the rooms are pretty nice.  They have a lot of Food and Beverage Options and some very close restaurants.  So, the location is great.  Because I was staying one night, they upgraded me to one of the Family Suites.  It has a King Bed and a Bunk Bed.  I can see it being very convenient for families.  The room had a refrigerator as well, and I can't remember if it had a microwave.   It isn't the largest room ever, but if you plan on exploring the parks and just sleeping in the room, that shouldn't be a problem.  

The only thing that I didn't like so much was arriving late after the Wine & Dine Half Marathon, the parking was just about entirely full.  The hotel was sold out, so it may be an issue.  They do have a shuttle to the parks, so a car is not necessary.


----------



## valree

Hi Shelby,
Thanks again for allowing us to use your discount.  I stayed at the hotel this weekend with my friend and my godkids at the Holiday Inn Downtown Disney.  Check-in was fast, and parking was easy. The room was spotless.  The beds are very comfortable too.  I didn't have any neck pain while I was there, but of course it came back right when I got home! The breakfast buffet was great.  I had no idea that kids ate breakfast free at Palm Breezes so that was a nice surprise on Saturday morning.  I don't know if this is a temporary promotion or if this is the way it always is.  

The only negative that I have about the hotel is the location.  We experienced a ton a traffic each night coming back from the parks.  I don't know if it's always like this, but it was especially bad on Saturday.  Next time, I'll walk to Downtown Disney instead of driving. That way, I can avoid traffic on Hotel Plaza Blvd and also avoid the parking nightmare at DTD.  535 and all of the restaurants up and down the street are super close and convenient, but it can take a while just to travel that short distance. Traffic on 535 was equally bad. I'll have to think about a way to avoid this traffic next time.  Great hotel though!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

valree said:


> Hi Shelby,
> Thanks again for allowing us to use your discount.  I stayed at the hotel this weekend with my friend and my godkids at the Holiday Inn Downtown Disney.  Check-in was fast, and parking was easy. The room was spotless.  The beds are very comfortable too.  I didn't have any neck pain while I was there, but of course it came back right when I got home! The breakfast buffet was great.  I had no idea that kids ate breakfast free at Palm Breezes so that was a nice surprise on Saturday morning.  I don't know if this is a temporary promotion or if this is the way it always is.
> 
> The only negative that I have about the hotel is the location.  We experienced a ton a traffic each night coming back from the parks.  I don't know if it's always like this, but it was especially bad on Saturday.  Next time, I'll walk to Downtown Disney instead of driving. That way, I can avoid traffic on Hotel Plaza Blvd and also avoid the parking nightmare at DTD.  535 and all of the restaurants up and down the street are super close and convenient, but it can take a while just to travel that short distance. Traffic on 535 was equally bad. I'll have to think about a way to avoid this traffic next time.  Great hotel though!



I agree about the traffic!  That area somehow has the worst of it and I wish they would figure out a better way to control it all!  So, yes, I do walk a lot to DTD when staying there.  Or, eat at odd times to avoid the worst of the traffic.  I think that breakfast promotion must be a long lasting thing.  Because, they said kids ate free that last time I was there, which was probably a year ago now.  Glad you liked the stay!  If you call the hotel, they may be able to order you an entire bed.  We used to have an actual site with all of that, but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## joesolano

Just wanted to say thank you Shelby for allowing us to use your discount, just saved $$ on a 3BR at Orange Lake for next weekend.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

joesolano said:


> Just wanted to say thank you Shelby for allowing us to use your discount, just saved $$ on a 3BR at Orange Lake for next weekend.



Hopefully you love it like I did!  We finally tried it out during Marathon weekend and it was so much better than I imagined.  I thought we would be out of place as a couple vs. a family, but that wasn't the case.  Although the property itself is huge, we were surprised at how close it was to the parks, to shopping and dining options outside of the resort.  I will post pictures soon for anyone thinking about trying it out.  We stayed in a studio in the main building where registration is and it was perfect for us.  It may just be our favorite - especially with the lazy river!  That was fun.


----------



## katallo

Hi, thank you so much for sharing your discount with us!  It really makes such a difference.  After I print my confirmation and voucher, should I add the name of the IHG employee?  You can pm me if you need to.  Thanks


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

katallo said:


> Hi, thank you so much for sharing your discount with us!  It really makes such a difference.  After I print my confirmation and voucher, should I add the name of the IHG employee?  You can pm me if you need to.  Thanks



It has my name on the website you book through, you just add that on the form.  You could probably put Mickey Mouse and they may not even question it.   99% of the time, I haven't been asked for the form.  Not sure about everyone else here.  Carry a blank one and if they ask for it, fill it out.


----------



## darrius1st

bump !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mskayjay

hello Shelby!  We are getting ready to do some traveling next week in the Virginia and DC areas.  I just want to make sure it is really okay to use this code.  I do not want to get you in any trouble!    How do I use this if I am doing a walk-in or is this something to only use with booking online?  And do I need to provide any extra info when I check in?  Do I still give them my Priority Club number as well?

Thank you so much for your help and generosity in sharing this!


----------



## Daphne

Is there a code for this discount?


----------



## richmo

Daphne said:


> Is there a code for this discount?



Yes.  You need to print out a voucher and bring it along.

Look for Shelby's signature link (Rupert B. Puppenstein), three posts above yours.  There's a link there that says: Friends and family link


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

mskayjay said:


> hello Shelby!  We are getting ready to do some traveling next week in the Virginia and DC areas.  I just want to make sure it is really okay to use this code.  I do not want to get you in any trouble!    How do I use this if I am doing a walk-in or is this something to only use with booking online?  And do I need to provide any extra info when I check in?  Do I still give them my Priority Club number as well?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help and generosity in sharing this!



You are all free to use the code!   I forgot to update that I stayed at the Holiday Inn Capitol in Washington, DC.  It has an amazing location and is a short walk to the metro and the Mall.  I found the hotel to be very comfortable, but if you are parking, check on the prices directly with the garage before committing to parking with the hotel.  I didn't realize that there was a weekend rate of something like $11 a day when I was paying over $30 through the hotel. 

Just provide the voucher on the website with my name if they ask for it...these rates are not eligible for Priority Club...soon to be IHG Rewards in July.  So, make sure you check what the regular rate will be compared with the Friends and Family.  It may be more worthwhile to pay for a rate that gives you points.  I hope you enjoy your trip!


----------



## I'd rather be diving

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> You are all free to use the code!   I forgot to update that I stayed at the Holiday Inn Capitol in Washington, DC.  It has an amazing location and is a short walk to the metro and the Mall.  I found the hotel to be very comfortable, but if you are parking, check on the prices directly with the garage before committing to parking with the hotel.  I didn't realize that there was a weekend rate of something like $11 a day when I was paying over $30 through the hotel.
> 
> Just provide the voucher on the website with my name if they ask for it...these rates are not eligible for Priority Club...soon to be IHG Rewards in July.  So, make sure you check what the regular rate will be compared with the Friends and Family.  It may be more worthwhile to pay for a rate that gives you points.  I hope you enjoy your trip!



Shelby,
This code is good for IHG hotels all over the country?  I am going to NY with my sister in August and am thinking about using this code for that - if that's okay.


----------



## horseshowmom

I'd rather be diving said:


> Shelby,
> This code is good for IHG hotels all over the country?  I am going to NY with my sister in August and am thinking about using this code for that - if that's okay.



I'm not Shelby, but I've used it all over and have been very grateful for it!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

This code is good for IHG hotels worldwide.  Keep in mind that some rates aren't discounted until you are within 90 days out.  So, I would suggest if the F&F rate isn't much different then the full rate, to keep trying.  It all depends on the hotel and market.  These rates do not get you rewards points through Priority Club, soon to be IHG Rewards.  

Hope you find some great deals!

I have been asked if I get anything for people using this code.  I do not.  So, it doesn't make any difference to me if you choose to use the code or not.  I just hope that it ends up being a huge benefit for those that do find good deals using it!


----------



## I'd rather be diving

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> This code is good for IHG hotels worldwide.  Keep in mind that some rates aren't discounted until you are within 90 days out.  So, I would suggest if the F&F rate isn't much different then the full rate, to keep trying.  It all depends on the hotel and market.  These rates do not get you rewards points through Priority Club, soon to be IHG Rewards.
> 
> Hope you find some great deals!
> 
> I have been asked if I get anything for people using this code.  I do not.  So, it doesn't make any difference to me if you choose to use the code or not.  I just hope that it ends up being a huge benefit for those that do find good deals using it!



Shelby,

Thanks so much for the extra magic.  I found a rate in NY that is going to save me about $250 over the length of my stay compared to the hotel I was looking at.  In the end it will be more than that as the Holiday Inn Express has the breakfast bar and the other hotel that I was going to book at did not have a breakfast. So, breakfast for three people for four days will be quite the additional savings.  Worth way more than any IHG rewards that I might get.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

I'd rather be diving said:


> Shelby,
> 
> Thanks so much for the extra magic.  I found a rate in NY that is going to save me about $250 over the length of my stay compared to the hotel I was looking at.  In the end it will be more than that as the Holiday Inn Express has the breakfast bar and the other hotel that I was going to book at did not have a breakfast. So, breakfast for three people for four days will be quite the additional savings.  Worth way more than any IHG rewards that I might get.



$250 is quite a nice reward!  That is great!


----------



## horseshowmom

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> I have been asked if I get anything for people using this code.  I do not.  So, it doesn't make any difference to me if you choose to use the code or not.  I just hope that it ends up being a huge benefit for those that do find good deals using it!



I can tell you this, you've saved me a LOT of money. We always check this rate to compare with whatever else we qualify for (generally, AARP, AAA, Priority Club, and gov't). MOST of the time, this rate is better than the others. We'll be using it again in Ohio in October for a horse show. Sure helps a bunch!


----------



## bigsis1970

Thank you for sharing with us Shelby.. I just booked Hadley Mass for a Lacrosse tournamet 7/19 - 21 and saved about $75 .. I appreciate that very much with a teenage boy to feed !!! LOL.. I'll review the hotel when I get back.. but again Thank you very much!!! Michelle


----------



## melissac

What a wonderful gift.

Just wanted to throw another code out there for all Carlson resorts(Radisson, Country INN and Suites ect...) CARLSONF in the promo section. It does say you need an employee name but I have never ever been asked and have used it many, many times.


----------



## melissac

Also wanted to asked if anyone know of any IHG hotels that are all inclusive besides Jamacia.  Looking for somewhere to go this winter.  Thanks


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

melissac said:


> Also wanted to asked if anyone know of any IHG hotels that are all inclusive besides Jamacia.  Looking for somewhere to go this winter.  Thanks



Just Aruba from what I recall, but a lot of the resorts have all-inclusive packages that you can purchase.  I know that a colleague goes to the Aruba location once a year, and so it must be an enjoyable place.


----------



## Nixie

Thank you so much for sharing this! We will be using it for our up and coming trip. For a family of 6, this saves us a bundle! Thank you soo much


----------



## jmrdavis99

Just wanted to give a heads up that when I used this at the Holiday Inn Express Dublin Airport on July 13th, they told me that I should have been given a white card to present rather than the voucher.  I told them that the voucher was what "my friend" (Thanks, Shelby!) had told me to take and that I didn't have any way of getting the white card to them at that moment.  The clerk said they would leave a message for the manager and that he would call me if the voucher wouldn't work.  I didn't hear from them & my receipt at checkout showed the friends & family rate (which was about 1/2 of the regular rate). 

Hopefully this was just because I was using the discount overseas & not a change in the policy.

Again, thank you for sharing this Shelby!


----------



## bigsis1970

Holiday Inn Hadley/Amherst Mass was soo nice! our room was large, housekeeping and the front desk were nice.. the breakfast buffet was awesome and always stocked.. It was across the street from Target, Dick's Sporting, Walmart, Applebee's, KFC, Mcdonalds, Wendy's, Old Navy and a few gas stations.. plus UMAss was just about 6 mins away by car - very easy to get tooo - well least the athletic fields where we needed to be.. I will post pics soon as i get them uploaded.. I was not asked for the voucher but had it all set just incase.. Thank you Shelby!!!


----------



## horseshowmom

jmrdavis99 said:


> Just wanted to give a heads up that when I used this at the Holiday Inn Express Dublin Airport on July 13th, they told me that I should have been given a white card to present rather than the voucher.  I told them that the voucher was what "my friend" (Thanks, Shelby!) had told me to take and that I didn't have any way of getting the white card to them at that moment.  The clerk said they would leave a message for the manager and that he would call me if the voucher wouldn't work.  I didn't hear from them & my receipt at checkout showed the friends & family rate (which was about 1/2 of the regular rate).
> 
> Hopefully this was just because I was using the discount overseas & not a change in the policy.
> 
> Again, thank you for sharing this Shelby!



I suspect the desk clerk was confused. The manager probably explained.


----------



## Mamajama4

You are so sweet to share!!!


----------



## Smrtcooky

Where is this link? Can someone repost it?


----------



## richmo

Smrtcooky said:


> Where is this link? Can someone repost it?



Look above on this page (post 351).  Click the friends and family link...


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

It sounds like the desk clerk thought you were an employee and not a friend.  We have white cards that we present.  In that case, you should have gotten a much lower rate.   It must not be as popular outside of the U.S.  

Glad you all were able to get the special rates!  One of these days I need to travel someplace really interesting to report back!  For being in the travel industry, I don't travel so much.


----------



## dot00

Thanks very much.
Looks like is worth for few days to stop by


----------



## disneyfreak7

I'm using app on my iPhone and I can't find the link for discount?


----------



## disneyfreak7

I'm trying to book holiday inn Muskegon harbor Michigan


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

disneyfreak7 said:


> I'm trying to book holiday inn Muskegon harbor Michigan



You may have to look at this website in its typical form to see my signature with the booking link.  I don't know of a way to use the Holiday Inn app and search for the friends and family rate.  Sometimes it is frustrating to not have the same access to websites on smartphones!  Hope you are able to get to the link.


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Do I get points for IGH if I use the F&F discount


----------



## horseshowmom

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Do I get points for IGH if I use the F&F discount



I'm not Shelby, but I can answer this question. The answer is no points, but as a long term Priority Club member, I have found that most of the time the rate is discounted enough that I'm more than happy to give up the points. JMHO, but that's been my experience.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

horseshowmom said:


> I'm not Shelby, but I can answer this question. The answer is no points, but as a long term Priority Club member, I have found that most of the time the rate is discounted enough that I'm more than happy to give up the points. JMHO, but that's been my experience.



Horseshowmom is correct.  Although it is no longer Priority Club, but now IHG rewards.   Check what the going rate is for the room vs. the F&F and make a decision as to if points are important or not.  For what it is worth, most hotels will honor the benefits for those IHG rewards point holders at the specific level regardless.  So, include the number in the reservation anyway.  Of course those benefits are subject to availability and entirely dependent on the level the cardholder has achieved.  

Hope that helps clear up any confusion.


----------



## horseshowmom

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> Horseshowmom is correct.  *Although it is no longer Priority Club, but now IHG rewards*.   Check what the going rate is for the room vs. the F&F and make a decision as to if points are important or not.  For what it is worth, most hotels will honor the benefits for those IHG rewards point holders at the specific level regardless.  So, include the number in the reservation anyway.  Of course those benefits are subject to availability and entirely dependent on the level the cardholder has achieved.
> 
> Hope that helps clear up any confusion.



I noticed that when I recently made a reservation for an upcoming trip. This is the first time in a long time that the F&F rate wasn't the cheapest so I did go ahead and book with my Priority Club number (or IHG Rewards now).

Are they going to send out new membership cards? Apparently, the membership number stays the same? I haven't gotten anything by mail or email about it - just found out when I made the reservation.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

horseshowmom said:


> I noticed that when I recently made a reservation for an upcoming trip. This is the first time in a long time that the F&F rate wasn't the cheapest so I did go ahead and book with my Priority Club number (or IHG Rewards now).
> 
> Are they going to send out new membership cards? Apparently, the membership number stays the same? I haven't gotten anything by mail or email about it - just found out when I made the reservation.



Yes, if you already haven't gotten a card, you should be getting a new one very soon.  Everything does stay the same as far as numbers go, but there are some new well-deserved benefits for members.  I would request a new card if you don't see one soon.  Just visit your account on the IHG Rewards site to contact someone.  Definitely get those points!  They never expire and can be used for nearly anything you want.


----------



## aras4007

Hi Shelby!  I just wanted to thank you for putting your F&F discount out there for us.  We used it for 3 nights at the Staybridge in Orlando, this week.  It saved us about $60!

If anyone has any questions about Staybridge- Lake Buena Vista, I can try and help!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

aras4007 said:


> Hi Shelby!  I just wanted to thank you for putting your F&F discount out there for us.  We used it for 3 nights at the Staybridge in Orlando, this week.  It saved us about $60!
> 
> If anyone has any questions about Staybridge- Lake Buena Vista, I can try and help!



Absolutely love Staybridge Suites!  Glad you enjoyed your stay!


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Another question. Do we pay in advance? Or like Normal when we arrive


----------



## Denae143187

Hi! could anyone help me? Im looking for a way to get a discount on a bedroom villa at Orange lake. I have a custom personalization business and would be willing to trade custom work for a code?


----------



## richmo

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Another question. Do we pay in advance? Or like Normal when we arrive



You only use friends and family when you're sure you're going and know exactly when.  You pay in advance and I believe its non-refundable/non-changeable.



Denae143187 said:


> Hi! could anyone help me? Im looking for a way to get a discount on a bedroom villa at Orange lake. I have a custom personalization business and would be willing to trade custom work for a code?



Well, for the "code" for which this thread refers, you won't need to trade anything, and I'm sure any IHC hotel would prefer cash/credit to custom work.  To get the friends and family discount, find one of Shelby's (a.k.a., Rupert B Puppenstein) posts (There's one two posts above yours) and click the signature link (I think it says 'Click for Friends and Family'...right under 'Shelby') and you've got it.


----------



## Denae143187

I saw the link and the prices are the same as they are on the web. So I figured there was a code or something you had to put in to get the actual discount.

Never mind! I couldn't see it on my phone! I see it now and the rate is a lot cheaper! Does anyone know if we need to have the voucher signed and also the phone number of our "Friend".. I read that somewhere....


----------



## richmo

Denae143187 said:


> I saw the link and the prices are the same as they are on the web. So I figured there was a code or something you had to put in to get the actual discount.
> 
> Never mind! I couldn't see it on my phone! I see it now and the rate is a lot cheaper! Does anyone know if we need to have the voucher signed and also the phone number of our "Friend".. I read that somewhere....



The last I used it, and it was a couple of years ago, you only had to print the name (no number, signature, etc.)...and I think the name is even preprinted.  And remember, its a pay up front, no refunds/changes rate.


----------



## HeyMickeyUSoFine

Hello Shelby,
Just wanted to make sure this discount was still good to use. It has come in handy many times in the past.

Thanks


----------



## richmo

HeyMickeyUSoFine said:


> Hello Shelby,
> Just wanted to make sure this discount was still good to use. It has come in handy many times in the past.
> 
> Thanks



I would think it would be.  Quick way to find out is to try making a reservation...if you can get the rates online, they'll be honored.


----------



## trish1044

Are there any discount codes for hiexpress San Diego, CA? April 2014.

Tricia


----------



## robinb

trish1044 said:


> Are there any discount codes for hiexpress San Diego, CA? April 2014.
> 
> Tricia


Welcome to the DIS Trish!  Go back one page and find Shelby's post.  The link to the discount is in his signature at the bottom of his post.


----------



## Lynne G

Thank you Shelby, found a great rate for our stay in Niagra Falls in July.  Appreciate you offering it, saving me money is much appreciated.  At least $30 off the best rate I could otherwise find.


----------



## Krissy04

I just booked at Orange Lake using this link (Thanks Shelby ). I printed out my confirmation, but I see now that it says I have to present a voucher at check in. Is this different from the reservation itself? If yes, how do I print it out now that I have already left the booking screen?


----------



## aras4007

Krissy04 said:


> I just booked at Orange Lake using this link (Thanks Shelby ). I printed out my confirmation, but I see now that it says I have to present a voucher at check in. Is this different from the reservation itself? If yes, how do I print it out now that I have already left the booking screen?



Click on Shelby's link again...right on that main page it says "Complete and print your rate voucher"  Just click on that and print it, then fill out your info.  Make sure you bring that with you, most of the hotels ask for it and you just hand it over.


----------



## Krissy04

Thank You aras4007!!!


----------



## shua321

Thanks for the discount Shelby!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

shua321 said:


> Thanks for the discount Shelby!



You are very welcome!


----------



## Friendly Frog

The link is down, anyone have it or is it still good?  Thanks


----------



## breick

It's working for me. Just click on the link under Shelby's name in the post above yours.


----------



## greenclan67

Thanks Shelby, Used this for our stay in Baltimore for a game at Camden Yards this Friday. On our way to Williamsburg Va for a week from Northern Ontario.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

greenclan67 said:


> Thanks Shelby, Used this for our stay in Baltimore for a game at Camden Yards this Friday. On our way to Williamsburg Va for a week from Northern Ontario.



Glad you had a great trip!!  I don't keep up with this thread as much as I used to, so I apologize for the delay in checking back!


----------



## Tigger7570

Thank you Shelby!  Just booked two nights on Sanibel Island and can't wait. It's so very kind of you to provide this discount for all of us.  Thank you again.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Thank you for the link, Shelby  .  You just saved us $30 on our park and fly hotel for our next trip  .  So kind of you to continue to offer this to your Dis friends!


----------



## 2forMe

Can someone pm me the link...with the new board look I cannot see it. Thanks


----------



## Mrs D

The link is still in Rupert B Puppenstein's signature and still working.
http://www.ihg.com/hotels/us/en/glo...i9%2FQg4WB95knPu8qxN856uRePSDzX5vd%2B5Uk70%3D


----------



## momlady

I've been off the boards for a while but came across this thread while FINALLY being able to plan a trip again. I can't thank you enough SHelby!


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

Really slacking with staying up to date on the board.  Glad you are all getting such good deals!


----------



## shaneka

I'm trying to go to Orange lake resort next week is it to late to use the code


----------



## richmo

shaneka said:


> I'm trying to go to Orange lake resort next week is it to late to use the code



There's one way to find out...try to make a reservation with it.  If there are no rooms available, the website will tell you.


----------



## aras4007

We reserved a room, checking in tomorrow.  I just clicked on the link to print out the rate voucher and it isn't showing up.  Anyone having the same issue?


----------



## Christy Estep

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> Really slacking with staying up to date on the board.  Glad you are all getting such good deals!


Thanks so much for posting this code!  We are not going to make it to Disney this year, but I am planning a trip to the Intercontinental in Puerto Rico and the friends and family deal saves so much.  Is it still ok to use this link?  Thanks.


----------



## lisajl

Link is not working.    Been trying to use it for the last 3 days.


----------



## lisajl

lisajl said:


> Link is not working.    Been trying to use it for the last 3 days.


Ok-so now I got online but can't find how to put in for Orange Lakes...any suggestions?


----------



## bigmochick

I used this just last week, thanks so much for passing on the savings!!


----------



## sdchickie

Shelby, the link in your signature just takes me to the main reservations page instead of to your linked page. Is your discount still working? I've used it before and it was wonderful, thanks!


----------



## aras4007

sdchickie said:


> Shelby, the link in your signature just takes me to the main reservations page instead of to your linked page. Is your discount still working? I've used it before and it was wonderful, thanks!


 
I just clicked on the link and it worked fine for me.  It brings you to a reservation page, but it should say "Welcome friends and family of Shelby" and in the rate preference box it should say "IHG friend and family rate"


----------



## irishtwins1112

I used this link a few days ago to book a room at Orange Lake.  I am just now trying to book a room for the way down in live oak and it says "an unknown backend error occured" .  Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## bigsis1970

HI I am going to use this in Portland Maine in a few weeks but do I need anything from Shelby to prove I am a friend? I remember using it a long time ago and there was something I had to print out? Thanks Michelle


----------



## aras4007

bigsis1970 said:


> HI I am going to use this in Portland Maine in a few weeks but do I need anything from Shelby to prove I am a friend? I remember using it a long time ago and there was something I had to print out? Thanks Michelle



Yes, you need the rate voucher.  When you click on the link in her signature, it's a button right on that page to print.  Just fill that out.  I've usually needed it, but last time the hotel didn't ask for it.  I would bring it just incase.


----------



## ctalley

Thank you Shelby for sharing your discount!


----------



## mickeyluv

First I'd like to thank Shelby for sharing this with us on the DIS.  Does anyone know if this still works?


----------



## richmo

mickeyluv said:


> First I'd like to thank Shelby for sharing this with us on the DIS.  Does anyone know if this still works?



I would think it would.  The way to find out is click on Shelby's link and try it.


----------



## aras4007

Worked for my sister a few weeks ago


----------



## tarheelmjfan

Is it still possible to get this discount or is no longer available?


----------



## Gator Kate

tarheelmjfan said:


> Is it still possible to get this discount or is no longer available?



It worked for me when searching for rates using her link. I haven't booked yet. I was trying to find a way to private message her to make sure she's still an employee of IHG. I'd hate to get to hotel and be refused that rate. Full price is prohibitive. Does anyone know a way to contact Shelby?


----------



## aras4007

Gator Kate said:


> It worked for me when searching for rates using her link. I haven't booked yet. I was trying to find a way to private message her to make sure she's still an employee of IHG. I'd hate to get to hotel and be refused that rate. Full price is prohibitive. Does anyone know a way to contact Shelby?



I'm assuming it's still okay to use since the link still works. Plus when you open it, her first and last name are right there. Not sure of any other way than messaging her on here?


----------



## sln88

It shows broken link for me. Is this still usable?


----------



## debf

sln88 said:


> It shows broken link for me. Is this still usable?


Still works. I used it today.


----------



## sln88

Can anyone pm the link to me? In the first post it shows "link broken deleted link" for me.


----------



## ef22

Hi - I also can't access the link - I've tried with Chrome,  Firefox and Explorer. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## richmo

This is VERY unofficial (and I have no idea if Shelby still works for IHG (Holiday Inn), although if he didn't I wouldn't think it would work at all), but you could try:

https://tinyurl.com/y7rh53bp

Shelby's name pops up when I try it.  I think the disboards link is some kind of redirect that doesn't work anymore.


----------

